# **Raw 1/23/12 Discussion Thread**



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Last Raw before the Rumble. Hopefully we get some hype for that plus more Punk/Foley/Ace/Ziggler stuff. Maybe some development in the Jericho situation and perhaps some good Kane/Cena stuff.​
Discuss.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm guessing they will do the RAW where everyone bundles into the ring and fights as they go off air thing again....


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what Jericho is going to do. I'm already sold on Cena/Kane and Punk/Ziggler for the Rumble, so i'm hoping they really hype up the actual Rumble match this week. They really need to imo.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

the actual Rumble match has had no build up whatsoever so I'm excited to see what's gonna happen.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

The show has improved quiet a bit these past couple of weeks so here's hoping WWE keep the ball rolling, and put out an awesome show, plus get some fucking rumble matches on the card! only a week to go we only have three matches as well the rumble?? that just sucks.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This will be a skippable RAW, for sure. Anything of importance will be replayed to death on Smackdown, the PPV pre-show & the PPV itself.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

the rumble match itself needs no hype imo, it promotes itself and is always an attraction.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

The Lizard said:


> only a week to go we only have three matches as well the rumble?? that just sucks.


We generally only get 4 matches and the rumble so what are you complaining about as the card is pretty much finalized already.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Last week already? Other than Dolph Ziggler and a couple of Wade Barret winks at it, I felt that there was serious lacking of build up of excitement for the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

whoops, double post


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> We generally only get 4 matches and the rumble so what are you complaining about as the card is pretty much finalized already.


the last few rumbles had a couple more matches then four, 2010 had six, 2009 had 5 as did 2008, I know two, three matches isn't much but I like to get my moneys worth, if I see decent build-up on Raw I'l be happy to give money to see it.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

The Lizard said:


> the last few rumbles had a couple more matches then four, 2010 had six, 2009 had 5 as did 2008, I know two, three matches isn't much but I like to get my moneys worth, if I see decent build-up on Raw I'l be happy to give money to see it.


Last year had 3 matches, one being a Diva's match. I'd be happy with the 3 matches we have now and an excellent Rumble match.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Now that you guys mention it, there really has been no buildup whatsoever for the Royal Rumble match itself. I actually didn't even notice that until it was brought up in this thread. Here's hoping we get something to buildup for the Royal Rumble match this week on RAW and on Smackdown. 

Should be a pretty good RAW. Looking forward to more stuff surrounding Foley and the Royal Rumble. I'm sure Laurinaitis will tell him once again that he's not allowed to compete, or make him wrestle a match on RAW and if he wins, he's in. The Kane/Cena stuff has been keeping me interested, so I'm interested to see what happens between those two this week. Of course, I'm also interested to see what Jericho will do.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm hoping WWE will actually put the effort into building The Royal Rumble match this RAW, you know the match that 95% of people will buy the PPV before, WWE have been foolish to invest so much time into feuds like CM Punk/Dolph Ziggler, Kane/John Cena when the actual Royal Rumble match has always been the biggest selling point.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Lucifer34 said:


> Now that you guys mention it, there really has been no buildup whatsoever for the Royal Rumble match itself. I actually didn't even notice that until it was brought up in this thread. Here's hoping we get something to buildup for the Royal Rumble match this week on RAW and on Smackdown.
> 
> Should be a pretty good RAW. Looking forward to more stuff surrounding Foley and the Royal Rumble. I'm sure Laurinaitis will tell him once again that he's not allowed to compete, or make him wrestle a match on RAW and if he wins, he's in. The Kane/Cena stuff has been keeping me interested, so I'm interested to see what happens between those two this week. Of course, I'm also interested to see what Jericho will do.


I dont know why, but these days WWE tends to only hype shit up until the week of the event. Mania and to a bigger extent MITB last year was like the only exception.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This will be another great solid RAW I feel. The past two weeks have been golden!
So much awesome stuff going on and with Punk and Big Johnny ending last week with 
those fantastic promos it just makes me even more excited.
Then of course Ziggler, Jericho, Kane/Cena/Ryder/Swagger, Foley, D-Bry, 
R-Troof (but not Miz, they've made him pretty bland and boring in this feud) 
and of course the Funky one Brodus Funkasaurus Clay!

They're on a roll right now, that's the troof!

EDIT: Why does the RR need build up?? They've been having clips from past RR and 
having certain wrestlers talk about how they're entering the rumble like they do every year. 
Isn't much else they can do to build it up. What could they possibly do? 
Oooooh, you guys want them to have all the wrestlers rush the ring and then they say 
"this is how the rumble is going to be" just like they do every year so you can all say 
"this is so predictable and boring". They've done enough to build it up IMO.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I bet everyone on here that it's gonna end with all the SuperStars coming out at the end of the show eliminating each other from the top rop. Bank on it. It's basically obligatory at this point.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ROYAL RUMBLE HYPE PLEASE. Thank you.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

psx71 said:


> I bet everyone on here that it's gonna end with all the SuperStars coming out at the end of the show eliminating each other from the top rop. Bank on it. It's basically obligatory at this point.


Yeh and Sheamus will be left in the ring thumping his chest like a big ape whilst it goes off air. The rumble match doesn't mean as much as it used to, then again nor does the WWE championship. The prize for the winner is a title shot at the main event of WM, except they won't be in the main event because that will be Rock v Cena. & the match before that will be Takers match. Last year said it all when Del Rio's match was first, ten years ago would the Rumble winner have been up first on the WM card? No effing way


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

WeWantRyder said:


> Yeh and Sheamus will be left in the ring thumping his chest like a big ape whilst it goes off air. The rumble match doesn't mean as much as it used to, then again nor does the WWE championship. The prize for the winner is a title shot at the main event of WM, except they won't be in the main event because that will be Rock v Cena. & the match before that will be Takers match. Last year said it all when Del Rio's match was first, ten years ago would the Rumble winner have been up first on the WM card? No effing way


This was largely dictated by the fact Edge was working hurt.

10 years ago, there was 1 world title and 1 roster. We also had Mr McMahon winning the Rumble not much longer than 10 years ago, so let's not pretend the Rumble was perfect back then either.

It's the Royal Rumble. Everyone loves the Royal Rumble. The winner will get a title shot at Mania, main event or not. Just enjoy it! We're in Mania season, this is where shit gets good.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking forward to tonights RAW, hoping they build up the Foley/Laurinatis feud a little aswell as the Punk/Laurinatis fued. I'm guessing that RAW will end similar to Smackdown with everyone fighting in the ring just like they will be at the Rumble.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am very excited for RAW tonigt the show has been very good over the last month and I hope the WWE can continue to "keep the ball rolling" as some have said. A little more build for the Rumble match itself would be nice but I agree wit hthe pther posters who have said the Rumble match itself really kid of sells itself and doesn;t need a whole lot of hype.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Could be a good RAW. Last week before the rumble and all, they should be hoping to build hype for the PPV.

Hopefully we get more goodness from Ziggler, more on the Foley/Ziggler, or Foley/Ace situation which leads to Foley getting in on the rumble (therefore hopefully starting a full no Ziggler/Foley feud properly), Punk is always great so he should be good to watch this week too, Swaggers the new champion which is quite exciting to me. A lot to potentially look forward to.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

looking forward to it


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Last weeks Raw was great, hopefully this weeks can equal it. Still excited for the Rumble as there seems to be a number of directions they can go . 

Ziggler/Punk promo plz.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a dream HHH returned, hopefully that's true because Punk fucking sucks. Need some real stars on Raw.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm looking forward to tonights Raw, as I'm going to be there 8*D 
My first show ever in my 21 years of living... hope it's good.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

fingers crossed for the 3 great Raws in a row


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what the fuck do u people want them to do to "build up" the royal rumble match? Seriously. They never "build up" to it. A couple guys cut promos about how theyre going to win (which has been done by Barrett, Truth, Foley, and a couple others) most of the time, and thats it. Do you guys want all 30 participants revealed? Or do you want them to do the "lottery" where guys dont reveal their selection numbers to the crowd, but instead go on backstage about how they wish they drew 30?

Someone tell me what you guys are expecting with regards to Rumble Match build up?? I think this Rumble has been properly promoted, along with the rest of the card. People who are saying there isnt enough of a reason to watch this year are just the ones who are remaining bitter and closed-minded to the changes the WWE are making.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Anytime I have high expectations, RAW ends up sucking... i thought RAW last week was gonna suck but it turned out really good. 

So, it'll be average at best


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Not expecting much. Last week was great but as of now it's a blip on the radar after the atrocious raw the week before that. Hopefully this is good and we get some anticipation built up for the Rumble and progress with Cena's "embracing of the hate"


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Last week's RAW was great. More of that, please.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> ROYAL RUMBLE HYPE PLEASE. Thank you.


This, and hopefully with a lot of promos. The matches then can be saved for the PPV.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm seriously fucked off at WWE for the absolute shit they pulled regarding Axxess tickets earlier on. FUCK YOU. Pack of incompetent fucktards. Out of protest I won't be watching Raw lol. Yes, I'm 100% butthurt. I'll wait until Tuesday when I've hopefully calmed down.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking forward to the aftermath of Ace's breakdown, and where Ryder vs Swagger is going. It honestly should be a good show.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

After Laurinaitis openly admitted he'd screw CM Punk at the Royal Rumble, I'd have to imagine he won't be the special ref for the WWE Title match (I say either Triple H makes an appearance tonight informing Laurinaitis that the Board of Directors has removed him from the match or Foley informs him one or the 2). In all likelyhood Foley, gets inserted into that spot, calls the match down the middle with Punk winning of course, which will lead to Ziggler saying that Foley screwed him, which will likely lead to a Foley/Ziggler match at WrestleMania.

I also expect Jericho to be booked in a one-on-one match only to lose by count out.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'm seriously fucked off at WWE for the absolute shit they pulled regarding Axxess tickets earlier on. FUCK YOU. Pack of incompetent fucktards. Out of protest I won't be watching Raw lol. Yes, I'm 100% butthurt. I'll wait until Tuesday when I've hopefully calmed down.


The issue was with Ticketmaster. Calm down bro.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Not sure yet if I watch live or rather sleep.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

They better have rumble hype. Have the lottery thing today too so we can find out some spots like who's #1 and stuff like that.

I can see Laurinitis saying that the loser of the wwe title match has to enter #1 at the rumble(cause he's assuming that Punk is gonna lose). 

I watched heat for 1999 rumble and they put so much hype over the 1-2 spots cause mcmahon/austin were starting off the rumble. WWE should put some hype into the 2 stars starting off the rumble this year too. Imagine if they hyped up the fact that hbk/taker were gonna start off the rumble a few years ago.


For matches tonight, I see something like Cena,Punk,Big Show vs Kane,Ziggler,Henry(they're gonna say something like bryans not in the arena cause he's with aj, then bryan comes out and costs big show the match later on)


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Im sure some crappy divas match will end up getting added to the card for Sunday.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what does hyping the first two entrants do? really..."OMG THESE GUYS ARE GUNNA START!" does nothing for an hour long, unpredictable even where the first two *rarely* make it to the very end


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

brianbell25 said:


> After Laurinaitis openly admitted he'd screw CM Punk at the Royal Rumble, I'd have to imagine he won't be the special ref for the WWE Title match (I say either Triple H makes an appearance tonight informing Laurinaitis that the Board of Directors has removed him from the match or Foley informs him one or the 2). *In all likelyhood Foley, gets inserted into that spot, calls the match down the middle with Punk winning of course, which will lead to Ziggler saying that Foley screwed him, which will likely lead to a Foley/Ziggler match at WrestleMania*.


This seems logical to me.



dxbender said:


> I can see Laurinitis saying that the loser of the wwe title match has to enter #1 at the rumble(cause he's assuming that Punk is gonna lose).


There should be a match where two guys who were 'drawn at random' offscreen go at it with the winner being number 30 and the loser being number 1, that'd spice things up a bit :hmm:


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Pumped as always. Last weeks was poor in comparison to what it has been so hopefully it bounces back tonight. At least I can rest assured that one skinny talentless hack won't be on the show in Evan Bourne, now if only Ziggler, Punk and Bryan all left too...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> now if only Ziggler, Punk and Bryan all left too...


Yea just get rid of actual talented wrestlers who can actually "wrestle".

Makes a ton of sense.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Pumped as always. Last weeks was poor in comparison to what it has been so hopefully it bounces back tonight. At least I can rest assured that one skinny talentless hack won't be on the show in Evan Bourne, now if only Ziggler, Punk and Bryan all left too...


RockA13E is that you?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll never understand the blind optimism that some people exude prior to a WWE show. One or two weeks of "quality" programming is not exactly a stellar track record when put against the rest of the shows for the past two or three years.

We've moved from Guest GM, to anonymous GM to Johnny Ace GM with Cole shitting on everything in the process. I'm cautious about each show, to say the least.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm excited to see how #HEEL Ziggler is going to start getting some build up for the Rumble, and even Wrestlemania. I see him being a big player in the near future (and hopefully dropping Sticky Vicky, soon, too)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mikecala98 said:


> The issue was with Ticketmaster. Calm down bro.


They split the blame as far as I'm concerned. And I have every right to be pissed off so I will.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> I'll never understand the blind optimism that some people exude prior to a WWE show. One or two weeks of "quality" programming is not exactly a stellar track record when put against the rest of the shows for the past two or three years.
> 
> We've moved from Guest GM, to anonymous GM to Johnny Ace GM with Cole shitting on everything in the process. I'm cautious about each show, to say the least.


I'm always excited for RAW. But I'm more easily entertained by it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> They split the blame as far as I'm concerned. And I have every right to be pissed off so I will.


Dont fuck with starbuck and his Mania tickets lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I need predictions... What do you think Jericho is gonna do tonight? 

Sit down at the commentary desk and not say a word?


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

BTNH said:


> Not expecting much. Last week was great but as of now it's a blip on the radar after the atrocious raw the week before that. Hopefully this is good and we get some anticipation built up for the Rumble and progress with Cena's "embracing of the hate"


well PPL wanted the WWE title to be the main focus and they got that last week, and still some PPL were not happy. The overall RAW shows are always a meh or ok thought many were used to that by now


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Hopefully Punk/Ace/Ziggler takes center-stage this week again, Kane and his boring promo's fucking suck and i want to see as little of him as possible if that's ok. The lack of RR build is a bit lame but it lost credibility years ago and it feels even less important this year what with the actual ME decided so whatever.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

CC91 said:


> I need predictions... What do you think Jericho is gonna do tonight?
> 
> Sit down at the commentary desk and not say a word?


Like I said a couple of pages back, I can see Laurinaitis booking Jericho in a one-on-one match believing Jericho would _have_ to wrestle. His opponent comes to the ring, Jericho comes to the ring, they ring the bell to start the match, Jericho does his bit briefly while his opponent looks on dumbfounded, he exits the ring, circles it a few times like he has been doing, and walks up the ramp and gets counted out.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

CC91 said:


> I need predictions... What do you think Jericho is gonna do tonight?
> 
> Sit down at the commentary desk and not say a word?


I predict he will troll everyone ... again. 

i think he'll be involved in some backstage segment where he picks a royal rumble ball or something


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Why do I do this to myself every Monday night? Its 1am im so tired but I feel like I cannot miss RAW and then at 4am I will think what a waste of time, wake up at 7am after 3 hours and feel like shit for the rest of the day.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

kennedy=god said:


> Hopefully Punk/Ace/Ziggler takes center-stage this week again, Kane and his boring promo's fucking suck and i want to see as little of him as possible if that's ok. The lack of RR build is a bit lame but it lost credibility years ago and it feels even less important this year what with the actual ME decided so whatever.


kane has been one of the few highlights of RAW, has for ziggler he is nothing but boring, just another WWE clone like punk as said. Has for punk, he also has said the same tiresome promo, atleast kane brings variety. Embrace the hate is no different to punk calling himself the best wrestler it is the same statement over and over again, punk and jonny are you equivalent of vince and austin of you took the dynamics out of them. Punk good wrestler but the WWF midcard in 2000 owns the current main event, and that is putting things into perspective


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Why do I do this to myself every Monday night? Its 1am im so tired but I feel like I cannot miss RAW and then at 4am I will think what a waste of time, wake up at 7am after 3 hours and feel like shit for the rest of the day.


Raw is so bad. I can't believe you're going to bed at 4am to watch this load of PG crap.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Why do I do this to myself every Monday night? Its 1am im so tired but I feel like I cannot miss RAW and then at 4am I will think what a waste of time, wake up at 7am after 3 hours and feel like shit for the rest of the day.


Go to bed. Get some sleep. Download it tomorrow. Stop being stupid. Get your life, and priorities straight. It's a TV show!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm getting anxious already...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

We really need some hype for the Rumble match. The Rumble's completely unpredictable this year, but that's because other than Sheamus and Barrett, no one's really been talking about it. There's no build up at all. I can definitely see Raw ending with the classic everyone-brawling-in-the-ring finish but hey, they need that this time around. It's headlining the PPV after all. Other than that, I'm sold on everything. I don't expect any new developments in any angles except Punk/Johnny Ace, now that Punk has made Big Johnny lose his cool.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

anyone have any idea if Del Rio will be back Sunday??


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Got my bottle(s) of wine nearby? Check.
Still confused by Alicia Fox's entire ~ness~? Check.
Already slightly tipsy? Check.

I am ready for RAW.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

> Why do I do this to myself every Monday night? Its 1am im so tired but I feel like I cannot miss RAW and then at 4am I will think what a waste of time, wake up at 7am after 3 hours and feel like shit for the rest of the day.



I use to stay up until 4am.. it wasn't worth it.

My doctor told me to stop and I had to be put on sleeping meds. 
Totally not fucking worth it, RAW is pretty much shit these days.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!

WOOO HERE WE GOOOO


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!
> 
> WOOO HERE WE GOOOO


What planet do you live on?


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Planet JDman


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> Planet JDman


Good luck in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

If Raw is as good as last week it'll be fine with me.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

minorconflict said:


> Planet JDman


:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Good luck in all your future endeavors.


I wasn't aware he was banned in the first place.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

45 MINS...WOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

should be a good raw


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

killacamt said:


> anyone have any idea if Del Rio will be back Sunday??


I read somewhere that he was making good progress but wouldn't quite make it in time. I'll try find the link for you now

Edit: http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0119/548774/evan-bourne/



> No word yet if Alberto Del Rio will be in the Royal Rumble main event this year but the last we heard was that he likely wouldn't be back in time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> They split the blame as far as I'm concerned. And I have every right to be pissed off so I will.


what was this "horrific" debacle you're referencing anyway? I'd like to hear what rage-inducing factor is keeping you from watching raw tonight.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

brianbell25 said:


> After Laurinaitis openly admitted he'd screw CM Punk at the Royal Rumble, I'd have to imagine he won't be the special ref for the WWE Title match (I say either Triple H makes an appearance tonight informing Laurinaitis that the Board of Directors has removed him from the match or Foley informs him one or the 2). In all likelyhood Foley, gets inserted into that spot, calls the match down the middle with Punk winning of course, which will lead to Ziggler saying that Foley screwed him, which will likely lead to a Foley/Ziggler match at WrestleMania.
> 
> I also expect Jericho to be booked in a one-on-one match only to lose by count out.


Nice, nice.


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

Raw should be awesome tonight!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hope whoever wrote Raw last week does it again, it was actually good.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!

TONIGHT ON @WWE #RAW: It's the return of The #HighlightReel, with host @IAmJericho! Watch it LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> TONIGHT ON @WWE #RAW: It's the return of The #HighlightReel, with host @IAmJericho! Watch it LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network!


Jericho interviews thin air and leaves.... nothing much here./....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> TONIGHT ON @WWE #RAW: It's the return of The #HighlightReel, with host @IAmJericho! Watch it LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network!


:lmao

A brand new Jeritron! A light-up set! Complete silence!

Book it.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

^ So basically Jericho trolls everyone by walking out of his own show without saying a word. I really hope that isn't what happens, its getting boring now and hopefully it will not continue past the rumble.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

If he does end up talking tho, who will his guest be?


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> TONIGHT ON @WWE #RAW: It's the return of The #HighlightReel, with host @IAmJericho! Watch it LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network!


Jericho will probably be more mute than kane was in 97, he may not say a word until after the rumble which atleast is a week away. I think we will get more answers from Y2J until the rumble ends. I wonder if Y2J enters the rumble waves to the fans and eliminates himself, at this point of the game the way he has been acting who can rule that out? Brodus went from a possible monster to the funk, anything can happen with these writers


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> If he does end up talking tho, who will his guest be?


I'll guess Johnny Ace


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> TONIGHT ON @WWE #RAW: It's the return of The #HighlightReel, with host @IAmJericho! Watch it LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network!


great :mark:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so Jericho returns with the highlight reel, what's the over/under he doesn't say a word???


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

They need to build on the rumble match. Have the ring at the end with Sheamus, Barrett, Jericho, Rhodes etc.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Hopefully the show will start off with the highlight reel.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jericho will come to the ring, and before Jericho even 'talks', his guest will come out. Talks for 5 minutes, and leaves. Leaving Jericho to be in shock and awe, without talking


Quick guess.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

killacamt said:


> so Jericho returns with the highlight reel, what's the over/under he doesn't say a word???


That made no sense. You should've said that the over/under of total number of words spoken would be 0.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> TONIGHT ON @WWE #RAW: It's the return of The #HighlightReel, with host @IAmJericho! Watch it LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network!


...and hopefully a new and improved Jeritron 5000!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Although I'm quite tired of the trolling, it will be funny to see how he hosts the Highlight Reel without speaking. Really tired of this gimmick though. You shouldn't have to make yourself boring to get over as a heel


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WeWantRyder said:


> ^ So basically Jericho trolls everyone by walking out of his own show without saying a word. I really hope that isn't what happens, its getting boring now and hopefully it will not continue past the rumble.


bro, this is the most intriguing thing going in the E right now, aside from the developing title picture. Jericho should, and will most likely, troll us until next week.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

NCSI needs to be done early today


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian comes out during the highlight reel, but he also just stands there and says nothing. Jericho & Christian leave the ring together smirking


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

what time does raw start?

lol, im kidding


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Christian comes out during the highlight reel, but he also just stands there and says nothing. Jericho & Christian leave the ring together smirking


This by the way, would be awesome!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> what time does raw start?
> 
> lol, im kidding


Lmao I was about to say something but then I scrolled down and saw the last sentence


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Christian comes out during the highlight reel, but he also just stands there and says nothing. Jericho & Christian leave the ring together smirking


this would be great


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

It would be cool if Jericho went to talk...then he just farted into the mic and ran away.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Go home show for the Rumble. Hoping for a good one.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Im sold for RAW. Lets get a good go home show WWE please!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> It would be cool if Jericho went to talk...then he just farted into the mic and ran away.


Now that you mention it.. I would love to see that happen


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll laugh if his TV is now called the "Jeritroll 5000"


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Right i can't sleep at all even though i need to get up early tomorrow so i'm gonna watch it live, i take back what i said earlier, hopefully Kane comes out and slowly rambles on for 10 minutes about hate or whatever, that should put me sleep and i'll be refreshed for tomorrow


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Christian comes out during the highlight reel, but he also just stands there and says nothing. Jericho & Christian leave the ring together smirking


I love the idea...make it happen!!!


----------



## vh34634646 (Jan 24, 2012)

last two raws were good. that means this raw is going to be horrible


----------



## vh34634646 (Jan 24, 2012)

awesome ty


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Let's hope its as good as last week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

vh34634646 said:


> last two raws were good. that means this raw is going to be horrible


Mathematics!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm betting $50 that the show ends with a brawl. Going out on a limb, eh? :side:


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

FUNKASAURUS IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Highlight reel will be crazy!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bet jericho wont talk...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alright. Let's hope for a good build to the Rumble. It's been horrible so far. Hopefully they can keep up the Punk/BIG JOHNNY momentum.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully we don't see any of this: :cena


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad NCIS is over. F that show! Every week, the last 5 minutes....grrr

Alright Chumps, LET'S DO THIS!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Should be another great RAW!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Enjoy the show guys, peace.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HERE WE GO BITCHES


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Blah blah Nickelback blah.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

So sick of Nickelback


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

1st Raw I'm going to sit down and watch start to finish in a long time

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee excited


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This is a Cena crowd.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

BWAHAHAH Fat kid elbowed the camera


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

vh34634646 said:


> last two raws were good. that means this raw is going to be horrible





NikkiSixx said:


> Mathematics!


Cult of probability!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol camera hurt fat kid.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> BWAHAHAH Fat kid elbowed the camera


lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Twitter, already. Fuck.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HUGE POP for Punk!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jeritroll sign :lmao:lmao

THE WWE CHAMPION!!!! Certified Gettin' It!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

good start =)

/Punk marking


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Let the pipebombs begin!!!



Human Nature said:


> Jeritroll sign :lmao:lmao


How did they get that sign in there?!? :lmao


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

NICE pop for Punk


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

CM Punk is getting some major pop


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at the "Somebody Call My Momma, I'm On TV" sign.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wouldnt call it that big punk


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Marking out for the sit


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea Punk


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk is OVER.


INDIAN STYLE SITTING! MARRRRRRRK OUT! SHIT'S GOING DOWN!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Heat for Ziggler?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

UUHH OOHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
INDIAN STYLE SITTING!!!!!
Criss Cross Apple Sauce FTW!!!!!
Stuff just got real!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Props to WWE for actually getting Ziggler over.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

CM Punk basically sounds like R-Truth. "IS A CONSPIRACY!"


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

zzzzz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

already on a rant


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Pipebomb


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Inb4 someone says this clearly vocal crowd sucks and is the worst ever


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sucks at life. Harsh.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I love Angry Johnny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG JOHNNY to be the star of the show again plz.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This CM Punk promo is dragging on and on.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Shitty crowd, needs more HHH.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get a reaction from Foley tonight about what happened last week.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

/checks Wikipedia.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

boring


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

"It's extremely hard to referee a match with two broken arms..."

I want to see John Laurinaitis count "one two three" by slamming his head against the mat


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

The crowd isn't as hot as they were last week


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

2 Broken Arms headed towards Big Johnny's way. Uh oh!
Grab your purse and your balls then I'm breaking your arms!


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

Long and behold another 1hour long boring repetitive promo by Punk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> Shitty crowd, needs more HHH.


Hi JDMan


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Laurinaitis


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

interesting...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

JAAAAAAAAAAHN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PG Cena to tell Punk that violence is not the answer.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the promo dies a quick death.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The John Cena pop is 10x louder than CM Punk's. It's a Cena town.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Woah Cena. When was the last time these two had a segment together? MARKING.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

What?! Why?! Why is Cena here?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:cena


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, this should get interesting.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I had the same look on my face as Punk once Cena's music hit


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena... should be interesting.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena's crowd reactions. Jesus.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena coming out.

OK I am intrigued.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHHHHAAAA?????????????

CENA GET THE F OUTTA HERE! Sir, this is NOT your storyline! This is not July/August sir!
You're confused!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Guess Cena will be feuding with Punk for the title after RR


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

fuck I hate Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Cena owned Punk haha


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Faces disliking each other! A pig just flew.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

No one gives a shit about Zack Ryder, can't we drop this yet?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

UH OH, angry Cena


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Monotone: "I was just sick of hearing you ramble."

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WOW CENA, pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena/Punk/Ryder vs Kane/Ziggles/Swagger


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh shit cena acting tough..........for his butt sex lover


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Where the hell has this Cena been?


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

Dont like Cena,but im tired of hearing Punks rants as well. For the first time Cena was right.Thank God he saved us from another long boring segment from Punk


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Heel Cena sucks!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Punk's face in the background


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Punk's facial expressions are killing me.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Jesus, the boos are going to be THUNDEROUS when Cena actually turns heel.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

:lmao punk biting his lip and shaking his head at the double Kane/Cena match...

I need that gif


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

John Cena shut that loudmouth Punk down! :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lmao this is priceless


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Cena's arms have gotten so big that he no longer has elbows.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

So why does Ryder not automatically get his title back if he wasn't cleared to wrestle. Mark Henry got his title back just last month when he wasn't cleared.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG JOHNNY.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

MISTER John Laurinaitis!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Out of all people, Cena owned CM Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even Johnny Ace thinks Cena > Punk.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

When did Johnny Boy become the COO??? 

Here comes BIG JOHNNY!!!!!! MR. BIG JOHNNY!!!!!

"Huh? what?":lmao:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

BIG JOHNNY


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao for some reason I always laugh when I heard that clip off last week of Ace saying "I AM NOT A COWARD!" It makes me laugh for no reason.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ugh, please don't book Kane vs Cena for tonight


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

CM Punk speaks the truth:


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

John Laurinatis needs theme music. I hate not knowing when he- here he is.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

C'MON


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally I agree with Cena, brutal promo with this ridiculous smartass attitude.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk more over than Cena. Sweet.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Zack Ryder's going to die tonight. Excellent.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why is Cena speaking for Ryder?? Shouldn't Ryder be out there instead?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Ryder paying for the sins of Cena???


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hope ryder gets decimated by kane


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Tag Team?

Teddy Long must have kidnapped Johnny Ace.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Such HEAT. Wait, Teddy Long tag match?


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone know if there is anyway to change a username? lol


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

bye Zack.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

hoping he was going to say he was fired


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

TAG TEAM MATCH! HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

EXCUSE ME!

And I just went brain dead.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

obvious tag match is obvious...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Why do I have a feeling the phrase "How do u words?" originated from Johnny Ace?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Laurinatis making tag matches, Teddy must be losing it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jesus that US title looks tiny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Punk falling to his knees at Vickie's voice.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

TAG MATCH PLAYA!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

CM Punk's facial expressions are killing me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder how many times they have to rehearse things with Swagger.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Vickie did such a great job on that weight loss.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Swaggers gormless face XD


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Crowd immediately dies when Ziggler speaks


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> EXCUSE ME!
> 
> And I just went brain dead.


Same here.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Teddy just cummed in his pants.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Punk's reaction to Vickie's voice.

LOL.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relations and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations. My name is John Lautinaitis I am the executive vice president of talent relationship and the interim and soon to be the permanent gm of talent relations.



THAT'S TALENT RELATIONS


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ryder definitely needs to start speaking for himself.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

All in all, that was a pretty shitty opening segment. Punk dragged, Cena made it worse and Laurinaitis... ugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its Jack Thwagger!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol what a fuckin promo swagger


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YOU'RE DEAD MEAT.:lmao

Where the fuck do they find these people?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OURE DEAD MEAT CENA!....is that really the line they wanted to have swagger spit out?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"TELL EM SWAGS" :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DEAD MEATssss


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why did they give Swagger the mic?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Punk is OVER.
> 
> 
> INDIAN STYLE SITTING! MARRRRRRRK OUT! SHIT'S GOING DOWN!


Lol at your sig. "Greatest of all time". 

Let Jones defend his title a few more times. Hes been great so far, but Goat? Really? Already? Lmfao


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Swagger has got to be the most boring champion EVER!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ew, Swagger


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swagger trying to sound tough. Jesus.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger saying Cena is dead meat :lmao


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh dear lord, Vickie is looking extra hot right now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD
C'MMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Another example of why Swagger should never be allowed near a mic


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Ryder definitely needs to start speaking for himself.


This


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Vickies tits back to normal this week...


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Swagger should not be allowed on the mic, ever.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

lol this in the second quarter?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Swagger no-selling the hate-filled beatdown by Cena.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Dea..Dead...Dead meat???......Right well, I for one hope HHH shows up with the shovel tonight..

MY GOD!!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope Cena ends up getting involved in the match, costing Ryder a rematch, and splitting up this annoying bromance that has done nothing but derail Ryder's title reign.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

punk wrestling in shorts? sweet.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao at Punk's face when he heard Vickie's voice.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stupid 18x18 sizes ring can we get a bigger ring


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

fuck you all CM Punk is still awesome


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Birds-eye view? Comon Lawler that doesn't make sense!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Yooooo no commercial im surprise


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Tell Em Swags :swagger2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

punk should wrestle in shorts instead of gay tights.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk wrestling in shorts bring me back to those 03/04 days


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

There goes Johnny, texting!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RandomRage said:


> Swagger no-selling the hate-filled beatdown by Cena.


"Dead meat" is the extent of his hate-fueled vocabulary.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Punk fighting in shorts?! All he needs now is blonde hair and it's 2002 all over again!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He's not even paying attention Cole!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Punk wrestling wearing shorts


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im shocked that we're 15 minutes into Raw and we already have in-ring action...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> lol this in the second quarter?


Why am I not surprised that's all your thinking about? :lmao


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

What the fuck is that Royal Rumble song?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

WHO THE FUCK IS LAURINATIS TEXTING


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

anyone else see the Jeritroll sign? :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk wrestling in his pants is a nice little touch that puts kayfabe over well.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Johnny Ace is tweeting his fans


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Archie Bunker perfectly captures how I react when I hear Vickie's voice.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being the worst and 1 being the best how good will Raw be tonight? I say it could be about a 6, but I can't take a chance at going higher.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

aeris said:


> What the fuck is that Royal Rumble song?


Dark Horses by Switchfoot


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Carnius said:


> Lol at your sig. "Greatest of all time".
> 
> Let Jones defend his title a few more times. Hes been great so far, but Goat? Really? Already? Lmfao


Rashad and to some extent Phil Davis are the only guys who are left for Jon to beat. Other then that, Jon's basically cleaned the entire division out in just one year. I already know Jon can beat both Rashad and Davis, so yes he is G.O.A.T


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Godfather- said:


> WHO THE FUCK IS LAURINATIS TEXTING


Brodus Clay's momma.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Good start to RAW, what an opener.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Anybody try the "new fries" at BK???
I'm scared. Haha


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Something huge has to happen tonight if Cena and Punk are in the first match of Raw.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Innovative match up??? 

We get this same match type every week!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone hope Kane drags Ryder to hell tonight?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at Ace texting and not even paying attention to the action in the ring.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

ric flair strut?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. A page directly out of Flair's handbook. Get a little more creative Ziggles. (Good move though)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

and people keep disagreeing with me that dolph brings me back to the days of Jarrett in the ring.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

CENAPLEX!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this is so BORING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Archie Bunker perfectly captures how I react when I hear Vickie's voice.



Which would you take, the Giants being blown out by the Pats in the Super Bowl and having to wait 30 years for them to get back or the Giants winning but you have to spend 24 hours with Vickie talking to you?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

The Ultimate Showoff

And did Cole call John Cena a World Class Athlete?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL, Laurinatis tweeted "just to be clear, I am incredible at life."


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL, they're using the same canned heat tactics as last week for Ziggler and now Ryder.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao Cena


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr. Ziggles showing off!
Get 'em Ziggler!

Cena doing some Flair? 
Sure the board will crash cause of it. :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ Ace texting during a match.


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally a decent crowd.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

How awesome would it be if Kane and Ryder were fighting and then Cena attacked Kane. Then Ryder gets in Cena's face because he will never get another rematch for the US Title which then causes Cena to snap and AA Ryder. Then Cena takes off his "Rise Above Hate" t-shirt and slowly rips it up as RAW goes off the air.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

i swear michael cole is saying thwagger


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Cena clearly put his hands up. Can they get more obvious?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ziggler's ring antics are fucking awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This show of gimmick is retarded.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I love that elbow sit up combo...fucking great


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Godfather- said:


> LOL, Laurinatis tweeted "just to be clear, I am incredible at life."


:lmao Amazing.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kane is dragging Ryder down to hell tonight. I'm calling it now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Everytime Ziggler shows off, an angel gets its wings.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Is it just my imagination or does this match just not have the feel of a quick pace to it. I feel everything is being slowed down.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh my lord. Jerry Lawler makes me cringe.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Anybody try the "new fries" at BK???
> I'm scared. Haha


I have. there not bad


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

jerry lawler doesnt speak moron


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

WWERawGM John Laurinaitis 
I can do way more situps than that. #wwe #raw #gm
20 seconds ago


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Swagger is money. I pray this is the year WWE re-realises it.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

This Johnny ACe texting thing is hilarious.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Laurinatis also just tweeted. "I can do way more sit ups than that."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Laurinaitis is a gimmick/promo guy, he can't give two fucks about ring work


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

that almost went badly wrong


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Godfather- said:


> LOL, Laurinatis tweeted "just to be clear, I am incredible at life."


:lmao fucking Big Johnny


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

The best seller in pro wrestling today..... Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> Laurinatis also just tweeted. "I can do way more sit ups than that."


:lmao Superb


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah, a clusterfuck, the best way for any tag match to end.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

I so hope Swagger at some point defeats Cena.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Punk does a beautiful neckbreaker


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you guys think Evan Bourne is up too?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow @ that ending.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Laurinaitis is on a role.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fucking retire, Lawler. Just...fuck.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lameeee

on a side note Vicky is fucking hideous


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

swaggers finisher just got buried.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good. Really cena and punk winning would do nothing for the feud


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Young upstart jobber pinned champion jobber.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

there u have it....punk isnt losing this weekend. And if he does, then creative will have taken 100 gigantic steps back on the progress they made from the summer until now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HE'S JUST F'N HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD!!!!!
C'MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!

Big Johnny doin' work! :lmao


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is here to show to the world


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

[Sarcasm] Who didn't see that one coming [/Sarcasm]


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Think it's pretty clear that Punk is winning Sunday


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Carnius said:


> Lol at your sig. "Greatest of all time".
> 
> Let Jones defend his title a few more times. Hes been great so far, but Goat? Really? Already? Lmfao


OH, and also....








8*D


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Every week, I hate Downstait more. Fucking... _hnggggh_.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Punk, you can't grab his tie! Did you not get the memo from DBry?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now, shouldn't Punk just go and beat the shit out of Laurinatis? Wasn't that what he wanted to do minutes ago?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Well hopefully people won't refer to Punk as "Super Punk" anymore. He regularly loses matches, even if they aren't clean. Cena rarely lost period.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Might as well end the show after this segment. What else is there?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HE STOLE TEH UNDERTAKERS LINE

Punk you don't want any of this


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

That jobber just uttered the legendary Undertaker's catchphrase.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Do that Laurinatis head roll


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love Big Johnny's neck stretch:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Punk vs Big Johnny for the title at WM28, book it!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk stealing Takers line


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Vin Man hates the word wrestler so much.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was in the mental health institute and missed the first 25 minutes. Anyone willing to tell me what happened?


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a fun start to Raw so far.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

How many times has Punk challenged Johnny Ace?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What do you guys think Evan Bourne is up too?


by now atleast a dime bag


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Johnny Ace vs. CM Punk? 5-star guaranteed match! Ace Crusher!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

This thing with Cole hating faces and loving heels is getting stupid. Lawler asks him how he could explain Laurinitis doing that. He says "he's just looking out for the safety of the wwe superstars!". This character sucks man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Ace Crushing Punk would be the highlight of Raw.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Johnny Ace making his long awaited in-ring return. I am actually pretty excited about this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what a main event


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Animal to run down and attack Punk....... LOD with ACE and ANIMAL.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he should use his johnny ace gimmick


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

SWAGGGG CM Punk Vs Mr.Ace


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Punk vs Big Johnny for the title at WM28, book it!


:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Pojko said:


> Well hopefully people won't refer to Punk as "Super Punk" anymore. He regularly loses matches, even if they aren't clean. Cena rarely lost period.


Yet when the likes of Orton lose 3/4 times in a month, he's "Super" and "Burying others".


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Over/Under - Johnny Ace actually competes in a match
I'm going under even though he said yes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeritroll!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> HE STOLE TEH UNDERTAKERS LINE
> 
> Punk you don't want any of this


Well to be fair, didn't The Rock also used to say that he would "make your monkey ass famous"?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I was in the mental health institute and missed the first 25 minutes. Anyone willing to tell me what happened?


Punk screwed Punk


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

What did Jericho do last week? I missed RAW.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mute Jericho Highlight could be hilarious.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Honestly. Johnny Ace is the best thing in the WWE at the moment.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny Ace is going to lace up the boots. Prepare for Botchiness of epic proportions.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Funkman vs. Punkman baby!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jericho isn't going to say anything at his Highlight Reel. It's going to be hilarious.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh man Jericho is really boring


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Highlight Reel?!?! FUCK YES!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JERICHO

:lmao at him pandering to everyone


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Y2J.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Highlight Reel is back???? Woah!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The highlight real hell yeah


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Every week, I hate Downstait more. Fucking... _hnggggh_.


And you just know Downstait is going to do the next RAW and/or Smackdown theme song. I don't hate them (as much fun as it is to make fun of them), but I can totally see myself hating them.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Borias said:


> How many times has Punk challenged Johnny Ace?


how many times has Ace accepted?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Laurinatis just tweeted. "@CM Punk is done boys and girls."


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone else notice that King is always wearing a graphic t-shirt whereas Cole wears a business suit? Why does King dress like a 15 year old boy?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

WHAT!? HIGHLIGHT REEL!? YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't understand why Punk won't just up and beat his ass for him getting screwed so much? This guy is all talk.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The highlight Reel? He should slam himself through the jeritron the ultimate trolling


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

There's no way Jericho is going to speak tonight. I wonder what he's going to do.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> punk stealing Takers line


What did he say? Missed it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> What did Jericho do last week? I missed RAW.


Arrive.
COME ON BABY.
Leave.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

I think Jericho talks tonight and turns into the bad guy officially and enters into the royal rumble.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope Evan Bourne is enjoying his time off. He deserves it doesn't he guys?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jerico looks aweosme
(no ****)


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

johhny ace is awesome


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

lol why does laurantits seem like the face in this feud?


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Sin_Bias said:


> Does anyone else notice that King is always wearing a graphic t-shirt whereas Cole wears a business suit? Why does King dress like a 15 year old boy?


To attract the 15 year old girls?


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Whoah Hericho is up next week, this is Raw is very fast paced


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Highlight Reel was just highlights of him while he doesn't say a word.

I'm wondering who is going to interfere on behalf of Ace. It shouldn't be Ziggles or Swagger. Someone else...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeritroll is not going to talk tonight


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jericho doing a Silent Highlight Reel might be Segment of the Year.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

This main event will be greater than HBK vs. Undertaker at Wrestlemania 25. It's going to blow the roof off of the arena.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

where was the "Ye YEAHH!" ???


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish I was as pumped about the Hightlight Reel as everyone else.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> The highlight real hell yeah


I am going to guess he will try and strat the video package, it will not work and he will get mad and leave the ring without saying a word.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time for Troll-Tron 6000.


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> lol why does laurantits seem like the face in this feud?



underdog?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk the Undertaker is going to make you famous


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> There's no way Jericho is going to speak tonight. I wonder what he's going to do.


Stand there and troll.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> What did he say? Missed it.


you wanna be famous, i'll make you famous


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Itbs been six weeks either nash or trips to do a run in.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Arrive.
> COME ON BABY.
> Leave.


So same shit for 3 weeks?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Highlight Reel was just highlights of him while he doesn't say a word.
> 
> I'm wondering who is going to interfere on behalf of Ace. It shouldn't be Ziggles or Swagger. Someone else...


Depending on how the Highlight Reel goes, I could see Jericho coming in on Johnny Ace's behalf. Daniel Bryan would be an interesting twist as well.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

The Highlight Reel should just be a highlight of Jericho's career. Show all the great moments but without Jericho saying a live word.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder if Ace comes out to his old dudebusters theme???


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Raw is Jericho


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

hahahahah jerichos tag out was the slam of the week. Good trollin WWE


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

time for more Jeri trolling :flip


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Who wants to bet Punk ends up facing Mark Henry or Kane instead.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see Jericho!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

A mute host?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love the way he screams "yeeeaaah"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I would laugh is Jeritroll smashed his own head in the Jeritron 5000


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

He should stand there and have sex with his wife. That's one good way to not speak just say YEAH BABY!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> And you just know Downstait is going to do the next RAW and/or Smackdown theme song. I don't hate them (as much fun as it is to make fun of them), but I can totally see myself hating them.


Do they even have any original songs? All I know of them is that they cover whatever was there before, and make it about 68% worse. So now I'm imagining Downstait covering Nickelback.

And by "imagining Downstait covering Nickelback", I of course mean "committing suicide".


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

I wonder if Jericho will actually do something this time. Otherwise it's a waste of time.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Piss break


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at the girls screaming when the lights went dark.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

He's getting some heat now, nice.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I really want Jericho's jacket.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cleavage said:


> you wanna be famous, i'll make you famous


"What's old is new again" - The Funkasauras


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, people are over it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Every week that jacket loses more and more bulbs.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT TROLLFACE in his entrance video :lmao


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

The Jeritroll titantron is awesome.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Piss break



quoted for truth.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Waiting for the next troll


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL at the women shrieking.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Please welcome... Chris JERITROLL!


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Jericho troll more.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally boos for Y2J


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope he just talk, he's killing himself with this character.


----------



## Coconette7 (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope he talks today, or else it will be just stupid having the highlight reel.:s


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

It's going to take Jericho winning the Rumble to get him to talk isn't it?


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Less sparkly jacket? No way. 

Also was the last Highlight Reel the one where Shawn Michaels got destroyed?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I just realized that Punk wont be in the Rumble this year cutting promo's between eliminations.....*SAD FACE*.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah that jacket is pretty sweet!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit the fans are idiots. Some of them still don't get it.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

God he works the crowd well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

"1004 holds" sign is awesome.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope he doesn't speak.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

no way he'll speak.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

And there he goes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

See, he's talking.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

And listen to the crowd not give a shit. Congratulations, WWE. You have successfully killed Jericho's return by overplaying the not speaking thing.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok he better talk tonight This troll gimmick is beginning to get a little stupid.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Y2SAYSOMETHIN


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Free t-shirt night!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's turning into a Klebold with this gimmick.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Stealin Daniel Bryan's gimmick.

...shhhhh


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

T-shirt Launcher!!!! :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Bahahahaha.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is priceless XD


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol omg


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Shut the mouth so he can speak people. 
He needs complete silence so he can think.:lmao:lmao

Wait one second. :lmao:lmao

HE'S SHOOTING SHIRTS!!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao this is too f'n hilarious!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tee shirt cannon!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

It shoots t-shirts into the WWE Universe....sounds epic Cole.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Armbar!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

T SHIRT CANNON


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Watch out Mrs Flanders!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

He Spoke!!!

well, a quick "hold on hold on hold on"


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

He's gonna blow them to smithereens!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

yay...t shirts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, he isn't gonna say shit again. These fans are idiots.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Cole


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do you need a license to opperate that thing?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho, you fucking troll. I'm tired of this shit.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LMFAO COLE


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Michael Cole is hilarious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

swerve and heel turn !!!

its actually filled with live ammo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cole waving his arms lol


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

This hole Jericho thing is starting to get on my nerves


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL he's trolling with the tshirt cannon.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

T-shirt gun should never be used unless it's hitting Hornswoggle in the stomach.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> He's turning into a Klebold with this gimmick.


:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is fucking ingenious. Props to the guys in the back who had us all thinking that he would speak tonight! Im absolutely loving the trollish shit going on with jericho right now.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol pulling a Rock.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

please someone gif cole waving :lmao.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Do they even have any original songs? All I know of them is that they cover whatever was there before, and make it about 68% worse. So now I'm imagining Downstait covering Nickelback.
> 
> And by "imagining Downstait covering Nickelback", I of course mean "committing suicide".


SAY IT TO MY FAAAAAAAACE is original, right?

And now I'm imagining them just taking Alex Riley's music from him for the theme song, thus taking away the only thing he has left. :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Jericho working the crowd like a genius.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Cole.

Fuck this Jericho stuff though.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"Does this jabroni look like he's gonna win the Royal Rumble?!"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ughhhhh


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

shhhhhhhh..........


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Michael Cole is looking like a fanboy waving.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

OMG cole is too funny LOL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

The highlight reel should just be a repeat of his entrance.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is going on now?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

omg


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't believe he debuted in 1999. 13 years ago. Man. Where does the time go?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner called it!!!!

:lmao
:lmao


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Showing clips of the attitude era just makes the current show look so much worse. Bad idea.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is not the typical one? What?


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

"hey were on tv" HAHA


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

UNDISPUTED


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It's a literal highlight reel!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Jericho is in the process of jumping the shark


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

All heel highlights


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, he technically did say "Hold on. Hold on" as he was going to the back. Gimmick fail!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Career retrospective...he won everything, except the Rumble!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so much trolling my head hurts


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

THE FUCKING CHINESE NEW YEAR ! SO IT STARTS NOW


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

IT SPEAKS!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

At fuckin last


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HE FINALLY TALKS!!!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

My god it speaks


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

HE SPEAKS!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WORDS!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

he spoke


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

HE SPEAKS!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that highlight reel was pretty awesome

HE SPEAKS!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

HE SPEAKS


----------



## Coconette7 (Nov 21, 2011)

WTF, he talks? xD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Jericho is winning the Rumble. I don't doubt that now.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

FINALLY shittt


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...REEEEAAALLLY


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL wtf even when he speaks...he trolls.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

BECAUSE HE'S GONNA WIN IT MOTHERFUCKERS!!


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Shut it Lawler that was amazing


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

all i have to say is...what the fuck. This sunday is going to be the second most purchased PPV of the year behind WM28. That promo right there was sick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry Lawler speaks for the people.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

It's the end of the world as you know it

Jericho is forming a stable to screw CM Punk


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

You can already tell he is heel the way Cole and King are reacting.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The crowd went ballistic just to hear him talk, wow.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> All heel highlights


He was face when he beat Triple H for the title that later got reversed.

And he was a face/tweener against The Rock to win the WCW title.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hootie and the blowfish are gonna be at the rumble then? 85% of the people on here probably don't even get that.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

And your 2012 Royal Rumble winner is...Chris Jericho!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, he's gonna kick Punk's ass.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Boo! He spoke.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

The crowd popped big time when he said THIS SUNDAY.

Jericho is GOD.

Behind HHH that is.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Has Twitter blocked WWE trending topics like they did with Bieber or something?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jericho finally speaking crashed the forums XD


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jericho HAS to win!
Face Punk!
Make History!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, it's a start.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

HE SPOKE


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Did taker have debts to pay so jericho took him under a contract.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Jericho has to win now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Jericho is a fucking genius.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

So far so good Raw at this point.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jerico is going to be an epic heel.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is Jericho the herald and not the "true return"????


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Rashad and to some extent Phil Davis are the only guys who are left for Jon to beat. Other then that, Jon's basically cleaned the entire division out in just one year. I already know Jon can beat both Rashad and Davis, so yes he is G.O.A.T


New competitors come every year, Alexander G. is a good prospect. After his loss to Phil Davis he began to train with Phil and is really getting serious about training. I dont think Phil Davis has much for Jon. His off balance strikes aren't a threat and Jon can match his wrestling and probably better it by being less orthodox. 

Rashad would probably be Jones' toughest test, next to Lyoto who did pretty good against Jon in the first round of their fight. Jones is big and lanky and gets away with a lot of poorly executed strikes. If he does beat Shad' or Davis, whoever wins, and then gets 1 or 2 more wins at LHW, he should go up to HW which hes already talked about and fight people he doesn't have a 12 inch reach advantage on and people who can match his strength.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao R-Truth's pose. And he still looks tougher then Miz.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

R Truth vs Miz? I thought jobbers all wrestled on Superstars


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

someone should tell King that his selection in t-shirt designs lately is fucking awful...


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

Jericho bought WWE? New owner of WWE? New era in wrestling?


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

Ah the Rumble is going to absolutely epic. Something huge is gonna happen involving Jericho. He has to win it now.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Falls Count Anywhere? RIP t-shirt stand


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

sick of these by the number videoss


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

People act like caged-animals on this site. Just because Jericho spoke the site crashes


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jericho will be the 31st man to come out in the Royal Rumble, and he'll eliminate himself


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol 1 sentence from Jericho and we get database errors

he's over


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He is gonna win this Sunday. Although a Taker return wouldn't surprise me. Probably not though, Jericho Vs. Punk, cannot fucking wait.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Raw's been pretty damn awesome so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You Jericho marks went crazy over one line.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know? People tell me that statistics would never work in wrestling because "its too complicated"... 

Yet, here we are. They are going over Rumble stats & its awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

All these video packages ever do is remind me how much I miss Gorilla Monsoon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

At the Royal Rumble it will be the end of CM Punks best in the world gimmick

Also was it just or was the picture of R-truth not look right?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this rumble video package is pretty great.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

This video package is amazing


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> You Jericho marks when crazy over one line.


I think you accidentally a letter. :lmao


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

same rumble add as last year.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Beth Phoenix and Chyna in the Rumble was such a joke.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

This video always pumps me up.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I love this video package


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cant believe they showed chyna lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Every year they play pretty much the same video package, and every year it's amazing...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Royal Rumble stats could just be a feature on WWE.com... does WWE realize that there are wrestlers who want to be on TV right now?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what the hell does that mean "every wrestler is eligible to enter"?? are they saying the entire roster is going to be apart of the rumble match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ooooohoooo. They alluded to Benoit there. 

"Every WWE Superstar is eligable to enter this year" 

So does that include the Champions? That would be an interesting loophole. The Champion wins the Rumble and then doesn't have to defend the title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So they showed Orton in the last bit when they said "anyone can win". hmmm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ryder is going to get destroyed.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

EPIC promo.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Foley just hanging around backstage these days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RandomRage said:


> I think you accidentally a letter. :lmao


I edited the post right after I posted it, actually. Read it again.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

cactus jack back?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve is still a horrific actor.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like how WWE relationships work, I don't really get Eve's justification for being with Zack Ryder, except to doubt his courage.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

EVE. TITS.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Eve looking ruinable as usual.

Uh oh, here's Ryder's rider Cena.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Eve, you aren't helping the situation.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

John Cena and Zack Ryder. The love that dare not speak its name.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At least he's not calling his dad to say how scared he is.*


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder if those stats account for Benoit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh look it's Ryder's boyfriend.


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

YEAH BRO STAY OUT OF IT.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i'll be surprised if ryder gets any offense in this lol


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

RYDER TELLING CENA WHERE TO GO 8*D


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally, Ryder telling Cena to stay out of his shit. It's Cena fault that Ryder has all these problems.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow that was a light pop for Ryder. :shock:


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

that Jericho segment was awesome.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This storyline is absolutely terrible.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I want Mr. Socko to interfere in this match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

is this NODQ.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Watch Kane come out and be like Jericho


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, Zack Ryder having a voice.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

after the match..BRO you didn't stay out of it...*takes out Cena bangs eve*..no..well dare to dream


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Liked the fact they ignored Benoit. Sheez


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Is Cena going to interrupt and cost Ryder his title shot? Would turn Ryder against him


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane should come out to the dead man walking theme because that's what Ryder is about to be woo woo woo you know it


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

That dead silence for his entrance shows that they were using canned heat LIKE I SAID earlier tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Preda-Kane!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's your chance, Cena. Take care of Eve during the match and ask her if she wants to see your "five knuckle shuffle".


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

HERE COMES THE COBRA COMMANDER


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> what the hell does that mean "every wrestler is eligible to enter"?? are they saying the entire roster is going to be apart of the rumble match?


I thought that. Plus Punk and Bryan were shown in the package. Imagine one of the champions entered, how stupid would that be fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eve, turn heel. Be Kane's new side piece. It's been 12 years.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane has been 323 pounds for the past like 13 years lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I REALLY miss original masked Kane


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The big mask is way too much and looks way too goofy. They should just have him come out with his regular mask.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

And the crowd goes..mild. Ryder is lame.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I was greatly entertained by the first segment and match. Ziggler continues to impress me so much, that combination of elbows with the sit ups was awesome, and then he did a Ric Flair-esque strut! Absolutely great. I like that Laurinaitis is embracing the heel gimmick, it makes the feud between Punk and he so much better now that he's acting like a heel instead of just trying to prove to Punk that he's cool. Cena coming out serious as he was actually showed some intensity and life in the character instead of his regular boring shtick. Its amazing what can happen when he actually tries.

And Jericho trolling everyone with his highlight package, and then the t-shirt gun! Terrific start so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KANE. Please send Ryder to hell permanently plz. I'll forever be a fan.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kane's hair looks so goofy. Is it a wig?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Theproof said:


> The big mask is way too much and looks way too goofy. They should just have him come out with his regular mask.


*I don't like the welders mask either. I love the rest of Kane though. Absolutely love it.*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Theproof said:


> This storyline is absolutely terrible.


Still not TNA-level terrible, eh?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

A mask inside of a mask

K A N E C E P T I O N


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *At least he's not calling his dad to say how scared he is.*


what's with calling all the parents lately...calling his Dad..someone call my momma..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And since they're making such a big deal about anyone being eligible to enter the Rumble, even if you're in a title match that night, don't be shocked if Punk or Bryan lose their title only to enter the Rumble later on.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

so jericho's indirectly saying he's gonna be #30 and will enter once everyone else is eliminated.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You tell him Padme--I mean, Zack. 

You just know Cena'll interfere anyway after Ryder gets killed. :side: Fuck this storyline


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

anyone else noticed the distinct absence of twitter references? im quite enjoying this.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Ryder's acting hasn't gotten any better LOL


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Remember when people were like, "Just put the mask back on Kane! It'll solve everything!"

Ah, naïveté.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

maby juan cena will come out n save zack


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess Ryder won't be in the rumble


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

kane with no goatee, weird


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ryder loses do to Eve's shitty acting


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Theproof said:


> This storyline is absolutely terrible.


I thought it was amazing until it became obvious that it will end the same as the rest of the Monster vs Cena fueds.... Praying for it to not simply follow the trend.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eve is getting chokeslammed. Send that chick to hell too plz.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

If this ends with Eve being steamrolled, I swear.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YES EVE IS GONNA DIE


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Buckley said:


> Kane's hair looks so goofy. Is it a wig?


I think it might be hair extensions.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, Eve needs to stay the fuck away.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Subtle mention of Benoit?

LOL at them not showing Chyna eliminating Henry.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Commercial? Didn't think the match would last long enough.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

F*** the chokeslam to Eve. Give her the FFIN tombston Kane style.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

No Eve, didn't you learn anything from AJ?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Buckley said:


> Kane's hair looks so goofy. Is it a wig?


The hair is attached to the mask.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Eve either gets chokeslammed to hell or goes heel.

Take your pick. Either is crappy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Remember when people were like, "Just put the mask back on Kane! It'll solve everything!"
> 
> Ah, naïveté.


*I think it worked perfectly. *


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane throws Ryder into a flaming dumpster and screws Eve on top of the ashes... AND SHE LOVES IT


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Rock's new movie looks terrible as always.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Eve is getting chokeslammed. Send that chick to hell too plz.


She's stuck with Zack Ryder. Hasn't she suffered enough?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good RAW so far. They're really going all out in the first hour.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

If Eve gets wrecked, WWE is taking it to mysogonist city


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

I bet Foley is gonna interfere. Laryngitis didnt say anything about him.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Is Jericho the herald and not the "true return"????


It would make sense.

I'm just glad WWE is taking things slow for once.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Eve is getting *chokeslammed*. Send that chick to hell too plz.


is that what the kids are calling it these days


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Still not TNA-level terrible, eh?


Why does it matter? I'm talking about WWE not TNA. Did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ejc8710 said:


> maby juan cena will come out n save zack


YES, i want this so bad.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

This Kane/Cena/Eve/Ryder story is fucking terrible.

Why did Eve and that Jersey Shore wannabe need to get involved? awwwwwwwwful.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

At least Lawler watches SD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> She's stuck with Zack Ryder. Hasn't she suffered enough?


Perhaps, but a chokeslam through the ring, followed by Kane lighting the hole in the ring on fire, would be the ultimate suffering.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey if I had someone as hot as Eve worried about me, I'd take an ass kicking from a guy twice my size. Chicks did scars & the pity sex would be amazing.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Since Eve is a huge fan of the Rock, she should marry Rock.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I bet in the punk match tonight Punk is going to lose cleanly after taking a moonsault from big johnny off the turnbuckle


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Why does it matter? I'm talking about WWE not TNA. Did I hurt your feelings?


Nah. Just trolling you, because it brings the lulz.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully Kane chokeslams that bitch.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zack being pummeled into oblivion is kinda whack.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE MATCH!!!!




But we'll never leave ringside...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Kane's hair looks so goofy. Is it a wig?


No he grew it that long in the space of a few months. Must be steroids me thinks.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Could this be *gasp* a good Raw (with the exception of the Jericho crap)?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane must have a chloroform glove


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this match needs weapons for lulz


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> YES EVE IS GONNA DIE


Zack Ryder: HOW CAN YOU BE SO RECKLESS?! WOO WOO WOO -- YOU'RE A BASTARD!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can someone tell me what the fuck that claw thing Kane does is supposed to do? Does he have chloroform in that glove or something?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Nah. Just trolling you, because it brings the lulz.


......don't do that.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like evil Kane. A lot.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet derp face, bro. :cena


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If this doesn't go to a concession stand or bathroom or outside, I'll be upset.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

BIG SHOW'S TWIN IS IN THE AUDIENCE!!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

God... this beatdown is taking too long


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ass Invader said:


> Zack being pummeled into oblivion is kinda whack.


Why? This is what's suppose to happen. He doesn't stand a chance against Kane healthy or not.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

dlb223 said:


> Kane throws Ryder into a flaming dumpster and screws Eve on top of the ashes... AND SHE LOVES IT


Some...sick, depraved part of me wants to see this. Turn this whole thing into another Kane/Lita story :side:


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

we want juan cena


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Gotta say that watching Zack Ryder get absolutely destroyed by Kane is the highlight of the night for me. Great TV.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Swagger to make the save.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Is Ryder wearing a mic? I swear I can hear every breath he's taking.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*insert over the top bat man style graphics here*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"Kane could've pinned Ryder a long time ago."

I guess Lawler already forgot about Kane's pin attempt three minutes or so back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Foley should come and burn him again with flaming barbie.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this squash match has gone on long enough


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone feels this isnt PG anymore?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Chris Jericho @IAmJericho
> This Sunday at the Royal Rumble, it's going to be the end of the world as you know it.... #raw


*hands over wallet*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane you need to be like Randy Orton punt him!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Ryder, Y U NO PLAY DEAD??


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder what Eve's inner monologue is right now.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eve: "Okay, Kane! I'll let you have sex with me on the air like Edge did with Lita! Except this time, that old bastard Ric Flair won't come out and be disgusting, Mick Foley will come out and join in!"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Kane needs to always keep this heel gimmick


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate Cole's serious, quiet voice, and Lawler does the same shit. Why are you whispering??


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Give him the tombstone!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ryder has had ZERO offense this entire match

Since Cena and him have been hanging out... you think that Cena taught him how to get beat down for 25 mins , stand up as if nothing happened and win in 5 moves?

Calling it now... Ryder wins


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Crowd actually getting behind Ryder, wow.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

boring ffs


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Tsiakkos said:


> Anyone feels this isnt PG anymore?


If it wasn't PG Ryder would be dead.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

those of you who said "LOL LOOK AT THAT SHIT CROWD REACTION FOR RYDER"...thats a p good "lets go ryder chant" imo


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

waste of time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah I must say this a boring beatdown.

EDIT-:lol YES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

speed this shit up already


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Woo Woo Woo Let's Go Ryder.

For that chant alone Kane should kill him.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Chokeslam to hell!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He sent him into the abyss!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

TOMBSTONE EVE!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Sick chokeslam spot.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That was awesome


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He's dead, Jim.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

COOOOOOOOOOOL chokeslam! GET HER, KANE! GET HERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Ryder has had ZERO offense this entire match
> 
> Since Cena and him have been hanging out... you think that Cena taught him how to get beat down for 25 mins , stand up as if nothing happened and win in 5 moves?
> 
> Calling it now... Ryder wins


Uhhhh, about that.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat ***** is buried!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Throw EVE THROW HER


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT. TV-14 rating inbound!


----------



## CurtHawkinsFan (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, Zackie's dead.

Maybe Curt could take his place....Please? D:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at the dude getting out of Kane's way.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck you Lawler, fucking FUCK YOU


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Woo Woo Woo Let's Go Ryder.
> 
> For that chant alone Kane should kill him.


Amen.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

KILL HER KANE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

BY GAWD YOU KILLED YOU KILLED HIM!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

This shit is terrible.

Eve is a terrible actress


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, when Kane took an interest in Lita, he impregnated her. 

Eve, I'd run my ass off if I were you.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Where's SuperCena when you need him?!

Oh, there he is. Right on cue.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was hoping for a Taker save.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jericho's short, succinct promo = he's gunning for Taker after the Rumble.

My storyline is playing out, and I was right all along. NEVER doubt me again, people!

*also hands out wallet*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Did Kane really run away :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Cena was later on coming out


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena must be the worst actor ever.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The acting is beyond horrible.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this makes me wonder...does zack need time off or something? He was just getting a huge push, and now theyre throwing him to the DL it appears...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Even with all the movies he's done, Cena is still a worse actor than Eve


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

WTF is Kane running like a bitch for? Seriously WWE, let the monsters be monsters. In the Attitude Era they came at you because they were pyschotic and depraved for causing pain. Now they're cowards?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lord have mercy :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, I'm actually surprised this is only the beginning of the second hour.

Then again, I just finished my first bottle of wine, sooooo...


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Another week, another Ryder "death"


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena is such a moron lmao!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just like a generic chalk line shape lol


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

JR would've sold the fuck out of that. Fuck the announce team!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena: "Do you think he's okay?"
Eve: "HE'S GOD DAMN DEAD JOHN."

Oh my God they've wasted almost half the show with this crap.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

RIP Ryder.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

This has been a weird last couple minutes since Kane chokeslammed Ryder.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Eve looks fucking hot, who gives a shit how bad of an actress she is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, watching Cena try to act is the highlight of the night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at the overacting by Cena.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No bitch, he's not ok. You notice how he's not moving and shit?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow a c-collar. WWE making this look realistic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Between Eve and Cena the acting is tremendous.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryder's boyfriend looks so concerned.


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

someone give cena an oscar!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

My interest hasn't plummeted this fast since [insert Irish economy joke here].


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Looked like Cena was gonna puke for a minute lol


----------



## CurtHawkinsFan (Aug 30, 2011)

TripleG said:


> You know, when Kane took an interest in Lita, he impregnated her.
> 
> Eve, I'd run my ass off if I were you.


LOL


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Eve: "Okay, Kane! I'll let you have sex with me on the air like Edge did with Lita! Except this time, that old bastard Ric Flair won't come out and be disgusting, Mick Foley will come out and join in!"


And each fan is allowed to get in line and suck on her tits provided they tip her for each suck.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He's dead.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, overacting a bit?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> Jericho's short, succinct promo = he's gunning for Taker after the Rumble.
> 
> My storyline is playing out, and I was right all along. NEVER doubt me again, people!
> 
> *also hands out wallet*


i'll take your wallet, along with everything in it. I dont see how any of your "prediction" makes sense tbh.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I wonder if Eve has a PO box...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should of cut straight to commercial after Cena appeared. Would of saved us from the awful attempt at drama acting.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice tears from Eve. Oh, and I never realize just how hot she is.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Lordy lordy lol *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

these actors are terrible, thank god i never watch their films.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So no cena going beserk? Here we gooo same bull typical cena storyline ending


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> If it wasn't PG Ryder would be dead.


Well you could call that now RIP


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack should get paralyzed and Eve should hook up with Cena out of grief.

Friday Night Lights style, baby.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Cena staring at Ryder, thinking "My GOd...Those are some dynamite pecs!"

Who knew one day we'd go from Miss Elizabeth to Eve....What a talentless woman


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

At least Eve turned on the waterworks...










Cena just stands there with his mouth half open.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

"1-the first entrant is always at a distinct disadvantage. Its also the number of men who have entered at that number and won, the same as the coveted number 30".

God damn, they are even going as far as to try and change the course of history to distance themselves from the slightest inkling of anything to do with Benoit. I mean, editing him out of the celebration with Eddie at Mania is one thing, but deliberately ignoring their own past PPV events? I guess to them there was no Rumble in 2004, since they dare not mention his name. In which case, shouldn't this be the 24th anniversary of the RR?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Randy Orton is coming back already? sigh...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Eve's acting is fine until she has to do it while talking. She fumbles some lines and her timing is aweful. But her body/facial acting is fine.*


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

WORST RAW SEGMENT EVER !!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

MAI BOI D-BRYAN


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE running a promo for Bryan's heel turn. Excellent.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awful announcing, _worse_ acting.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

People wondering why Kane is leaving, do you not get it or remember the original promo? He told Cena he was not looking for a fight with him, he was there to make him realize he needed to get angry and embrace the hate, so he doesn't even want to fight Cena.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Cue Ambulance scene and Kane attacking Ryder on a stretcher.....oh wait


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

bahhhhhhhhh hahahahaahah Danielson is going to get fucking obliterated on sunday...he has literally no chance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

when is Clay and his awesome dance moves gonna get here?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Theyre trying to get ryder over on sympathy alone.

Calling it now- Kane will put him over at mania.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This shit going on still?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They're still doing this?!? :side:


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

This still happening? Took their damn time.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if a dead Zack Ryder could change a tire...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, this segment is STILL going on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just tremendous in such a bad way :lmao


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Serious voices!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And they are still going on with this? They should of let R-Truth handle this. Black people are impatient. Dude would of been at the hospital and treated already.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Way to lift with your back there.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I was hoping this shit would be over by now. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

ffs we get the point...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Nash hits him with a sledge hammer now.*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

is this a shoot or did zack just get welnessed


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

O god I hate Cole's sad voice.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Eve is corpsing? Send for the man!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Z-True Long Island Story coming live this week from Long Island Cemetery.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

wow fuck off with this segment already


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, at all this shit for getting chokeslammed through the stage.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

OK it is not that serious. I mean seen so much worst in the past WWE


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

I'd love it if they dropped him back down a la Homer Simpson.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Why is Cole commentating like he's commentating on a snooker match???/


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

A wild Dean Malenko appears.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NyQuil said:


> Wow a c-collar. WWE making this look realistic.


:lmao they do this shit all the time. Big Show essentially belly bumped AJ and they pulled the same shit


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

King: "Notice any movement?"
Cole: "No, none at all..."
Ryder: *blink*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DEAN MALENKO


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe Kane will be driving the ambulance?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

R.I.P. Zack Ryder


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

These bitches are acting like Bischoff just took out his own... _*son*_.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Gosh, I hope there are no flat tires on the ambulance, else this could be a really long show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He'll probably end up in the same hospital room as A.J.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryder/Kane at WM, I guess?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Raw has sucked...we need more jericho


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm disappointed I wanted to see juan cena save the day haha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack may be paralyzed for life. *somber tones*

NEXT SEGMENT

And now time for the Funkasaurus! *party time*


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I hate when the commentators do their little sad voice :lmao


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Kane in the ambulance???


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

OW OW OW my back hurts

Zach's new catch phrase


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zack Ryder's going to be out for a while. They are doing an extended segment on him.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Please let the Funkasaurus' music hit RIGHT NOW! :lmao:lmao


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

He can't answer you Cena!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

If I actually paid for a ticket to watch this crap I would be mighty pissed.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Please don't have Kane driving


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> "1-the first entrant is always at a distinct disadvantage. Its also the number of men who have entered at that number and won, the same as the coveted number 30".
> 
> God damn, they are even going as far as to try and change the course of history to distance themselves from the slightest inkling of anything to do with Benoit. I mean, editing him out of the celebration with Eddie at Mania is one thing, but deliberately ignoring their own past PPV events? I guess to them there was no Rumble in 2004, since they dare not mention his name. In which case, shouldn't this be the 24th anniversary of the RR?


That's not omitting Benoit.

Winners from #1- Michaels, Benoit.
Winners from #30- Taker, Cena. 

His Rumble win still stands, they're just indirectly referencing it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kane appears in the driver seat: Where to Zack? *evil laughter*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

just dont get the thought behind putting the 3 worst actors together in one story line


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*clap clap clap*
WE WANT BRODUS


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Pneumatic stretcher and hot to the hospital. LOL.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Triple H is the driver of the ambulance....The shovel is in the passenger seat.....One can only hope


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

How Long will Ryder be off tv because there making it seem real serious


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

At least they're allowing Kane to destroy people and look like a beast.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Correct. It's all Cena's fault.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Eve is pulling a Daniel Bryant


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

christianFNcage said:


> Raw has sucked...we need more jericho


Definately.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Eve just had a bitch fit there.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

This segment is lasting waaayyyyy too long. Even longer than the Ryder trying to change a tire.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cena now with the Snitsky gimmick.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

eireace said:


> Kane in the ambulance???


Buckle Up Zachy


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

"8lbs of makeup work down the drain!"
-Makeup artist


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's kinda cold Eve. What the fuck was Cena supposed to do?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

See what happens when you rise above hate, John? You get verbally bitchslapped by Eve, of all people.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punch a bitch Cena.*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Everybody hates John


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Adding more fuel into the Cena heel turn!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The worst thing about this is whole thing is the amount of replays we're going to get of it until next week.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Eve was right. Embrace the hate Cena. Let the evil flow through you.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL @ JOSH.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

This is cringeworthy, we need the funkasaurus!!!!


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

And Zack Ryder is suffering from anal bleeding.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cena, RAISE SOME HELL!*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve heel turn?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

embrace the hate!! LOL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahahaha at his brow


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fucking cringe!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Cena's angry face in front of the camera. HE MAD


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

FUCKING LOL!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh God


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

wtf


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cliched line #3,495: Eve: "This is all your fault!"

Josh Matthews: "You've gotta feel just awful about this..."
Cena: "WELL AT LEAST I'M NOT BILLY CUNDIFF *angry face at camera*"


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao evil Cena face


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

And the award for best actor goes to....JOHN CENA!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oo look at the hate... and another commercial? what the fuck


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

CENA IS EMBRACING THE HATE.....thanks to eve....but EMBRACING THE HATE


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

EMBRACE THE HATE JOHN!! LET IT CONSUME YOU! YESSS YESSSS COME TO THE DARK SI



oh wait, not Star Wars....my bad.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOLOL Cena's face


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

EMBRACE THE HATE JAWWWWWN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

John Cena steroid rage


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*waits for a shitload of meme pics ans gifs of that john cena angry face*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Cena's constipated face


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Ruh roh, Cena is about to snap.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that was so fucking gay

Fuck this show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh. Cena is doing Kubrick Face!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Please turn Cena heel. If they want to bring as much interest as possible to Raw they need to do this.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CENA PUSHED JOSH MATTHEWS! HEEL TURN! HE'S HULKING UP NOW!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wow actual cringing thats cringe worthy


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahahaha that was cheesy as hell XD


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao WE NEED A GIF OF THAT FAST.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

CONSTIPATED CENA ANGRY FACE!

At least that horrible, horrible acting is over.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit he's about to turn super saiyan


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

john cena. #heel. lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Kane appears in the driver seat: Where to Zack? *evil laughter*


You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Amber B again.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

John Cena poop face.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL who cares that Zack did a stretcher job tonight! Did you see Eve's ass?! Yowza!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Buckle up, Broski..."

I'd laugh. Anyone else?

No?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

We need an animated gif of Cena's angry face.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Kane appears in the driver seat: Where to Zack? *evil laughter*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well well well, Cena getting pissed. And all it took was his boyfriend getting his ass kicked.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Poopy pants for Cena. He wanted us to know by looking in our eyes.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

He pushed Josh, heel turn confirmed even more motha fucka SUCK DIS DICK FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!! AHH ABOUT TO CUM FUCK SHIT YEA


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They shouldn't let people who can't act act.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Kane appears in the driver seat: Where to Zack? *evil laughter*


#AttitudeEra


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

cringeworthy, this is a DBZ segment or something? lol, terrible acting.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

As if the night wasn't going badly enough


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

ugh, Jinder Mahal. any heat he gets is Xpac heat.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

big pop for sheamus, fkn hell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow he's over. How many times is he going to go over Mahal?:lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheamus pretty much defines "holding pattern" right now. Can't wait to see Mahal completely chicken out of taking the Brogue Kick again though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We come back to Jinder Mahal? fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"THE HATE"


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

This match AGAIN?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God damn, this match has happened SO many times lately..


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ugh, this match AGAIN.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Jinder.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I love seeing Sheamus beat the crap outta people.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wade on the mic = ratings!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Barrett on commentary. This show is full of win.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

BARRETTBARAGE


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

right so does this mean, once zack returns that he will be in a fued with kane or swagger for the us title?


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes Barrett on Commentary


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Jan 10, 2012)

Wade on the mic. I think I'm near climax.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder who feels worse...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Barrett on commentary=gold.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Barrett is my fucking hero.

He'll never walk again. lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Randy Orton is returning on friday? what the fuck?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Like Barrett on commentary but can we end the Jinder Mahal experiment already?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Will someone PLEASE show Wade the proper way to wear a jacket?


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

so basically John Cena is a Jedi? 

"Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering."

i can see it now at the rumble 

Kane: *pulls off his mask* John I am your father!
Cena: NOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

only interesting part of this match is barrett on commentary


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

orton on smackdown hmmmmm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many times is he going to go over this dude?:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fucking dammit, I'd actually take some more Super Saiyan Cena over Jinder Mahal right now. At least the last segment was LAUGHABLY bad. Mahal is just...bad. Hopefully ol' Lobster Head Brogue Kicks him into oblivion again.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

"Jinder Mahal may be out!" *camera shows eyes wide open*


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

And Sheamus squashes another opponent!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Mahal bertstaring while getting pinned


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's not surprising that Sheumus is over. Let's see if it stays that way if they keep treating him like shit and putting him in pointless matches.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WAY BARRAH.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Can Jinder Mahal stop getting "pushed" after the Royal Rumble? Please?


----------



## TrueBarrettFan (Nov 26, 2011)

So Far excellent raw im really hyped for the rumble


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## TOXiiC (Dec 23, 2011)

I like angry Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why the fuck is Mahal still there? I don't get it.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why was barrett out for commentary during that match? All he talked about was Orton!


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Have no idea where they are going with Sheamus.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

He pushed Josh, heel turn confirmed even more motha fucka SUCK DIS DICK FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!! AHH ABOUT TO CUM FUCK SHIT YEA!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TWO TOWZIND TWEWLV... ROYAL. RUMBLE. MATCH.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sheamus and Barrett should have a match where whoever has the most clearly spoken sentences wins.
50 sentences each
Sheamus wins with 4 to Barretts 2


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Time for Miz to act like a whiny 14 year old girl on her period.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

C'mon Miz. Give the fake tan a rest.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

R-Truth, Water Bottle Miz!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Boring ass Mizzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barrett to Sheamus: "I will throw you down some stairs as well how's about that?" 

:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

will94 said:


>


whats with the kelly kelly in the background lol?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

will94 said:


>


That face had me crying with laughter. :lmao


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

> The show has improved quiet a bit these past couple of weeks so here's hoping WWE keep the ball rolling, and put out an awesome show, plus get some fucking rumble matches on the card! only a week to go we only have three matches as well the rumble?? that just sucks.


Four matches is good enough for the Rumble. The Rumble itself will probably over an hour.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LMAO TRUTH


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh fuck.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Barrett has a black eye. And it seems that they are teasing a feud with Sheamus.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Fucking Truth


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Miz's character needs some consistency. It literally changes every week.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL R-Truth


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Well you would know about being irrelevant Miz, no one's given a fuck about you since May.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

they are what'ing a video.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

will94 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wasn't expecting nincompoop.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Hasn't wwe learned? Feuds between no-talent jobbers that can't wrestle and are horrible on the mic just don't work.

oh wait, it's wwe. they couldn't recognize talent if they wrestled circles around the wwe "favorites".


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

me: the miz is cutting a promo about how awesome he is
my friend: i hope coral cameos

yup. neva 4get the real world


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh R-Truth, got to be so awesome.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn good promo by Miz... liked the bit about his former partners.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT DAT MEAN?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WEIO!!! :lmao


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Josh hiding his laugh behind Truth, we all saw that!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol r truth


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth doesn't work as a face.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WEIO!:lmao

MY NAME IS FLICHER!!!!!! (or whatever his name is:lmao)

Troof FTW!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

aaaaand Truth saves the show!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol big johnny


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Great show so far tonight, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ace laying down the law tonight.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And Otunga comes out....for the hell of it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Ace taking control.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Quack quack...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LMAO EVEN HARDER AT ANGRY JOHN


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

there u go...you guys got your RR buildup. I sure hopw youre happy with it.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh man tonight is crazy


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

What Miz said about all his former partners is so true!


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Im behind the show here in Canada but anyone who saw John Cenas angry face can no longer want him turning heel. Its just hillarious.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Truth is fucking gold.

Miz will be the #1 entrant.

BRODUS? Who will job, that is the question.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Poor Miz. Getting got yet again tonight and entering #1 in RR


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

R-truth 'I told you my name is fashinou!' (or whatever the name was!lol)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, fuck this. If I wanted to watch this I'd watch Heavy D vids all day. Hopefully it's short.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Johnny is going to do a moonsault off the turnbuckle and get a clean win over Punk calling it now


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Miz is gonna win
So R-Truth can make the #1 with a whats up entrance or w/e to pump the crowd for the royal rumble match 0,o


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

christ, this fuckin guy? I'd rather watch an entire raw made up of zack ryder matches and john morrison promos


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Here comes the Funkasaurus to save the show.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

For some reason I keep on hearing "Nobama" in Brodus Clay's music.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I wish I was half as bad ass a Liam Neeson...


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm going for Tyler Reks as this week's victim.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah like Miz is gonna win this match...


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like how they advertise the Funkasaurus. So badass.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I love this German stream I'm randomly watching, I'm getting a John Morrison promo.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Punk vs. Ace on RAW a smart business decision? This sounds like a feud somebody might want to pay to see.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

somebody call my mama


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

SOMEBODY CALL MAH MAAAAMA!


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Miz the number WEIO:lmao

It's FUnky time!


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ryan said:


> I love this German stream I'm randomly watching, I'm getting a John Morrison promo.


Just wanted to quote this to let you know I love your sig.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena to interrupt punk's match against johnny count on it.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

they're trying to kill the SD! ratings with all these Randy Orton ads


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

8*D FUNKASARUS REX IS THE HOUSE

or as Bookah called him

FUNKADACTAL


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

FUCKING REGAL!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WILLIAM REGAL FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

F yeah William Regal!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Regal. FUCKING WILLIAM REGAL!

This Raw can't get any fucking better. MOVES LIKE JAGGER THAT MAN.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Regal on the mic now!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

REGAL ON COMMENTARY!!!! MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck yeah Regal on commentary!


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

HELL YEA REGAL!!!! =D <3


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barrett on Smackdown and Now Regal! WWE is treating us tonight


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I would go to the club with Regal. He got some moves.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCKING REGAL MAN. :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Regal hell yeaaah


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who's gonna get funked up tonight?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

OH MY GOD... Brodus Clay with William Regal on commentary!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Regal, fuck ye


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh my...this is awful


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

FUNKASAURUS!!!


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

This announcing, it's terrible. Why?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Regal is fucking awesome

FUNKASAURUS!! hopefully he changes up his match this week though


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh yes, Regal on commentary.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Who the hell is this doing the ring announcing? Eden Stiles?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry but Brodus is way too talented for this gimmick.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MAMA


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

FUNKASAURUS HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!
FUNK IS ON A ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!

WHITE TRACK SUIT FTW!!!!!!!
TOO FUNKY!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I haven't seen this guy yet... but I already fucking hate him


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Now he is wearing white?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care. I'm embarrassed for him. Him and Naomi.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yes he's wearing a different color tracksuit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guy is such a fucking joke.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Already completely sick of this.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy fuck I've missed Regal.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

No reaction for clay lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

400 POUNDS OF SEPTIC TRIPE.

God I love Regal.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I fucking love this gimmick.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Funkasaurus not getting much pop tonight is he.
Edit - Hey look it's Heath SLater. And WTH is with the glitter suit?!?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Funkasaurus will win the Rumble and face The Rock at Wrestlemania! THE DREAM MATCH OF THE CENTURY


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

FAIL!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Clothing botch


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Heath Slater! The Funkasaurus will keep the streak going


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

REGAL IS GOD!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Slater gonna get Slated, then RAPED


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Brodus is so brave for going along with this gimmick.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Funkasaurus in white. A rare treat.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Slater is here to job.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm calling your mama if you don't like Brodus Clay's gimmick.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao I love William Regal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I HATE YOU HEATH SLATER


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Heath Slater getting killed? I like it.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Regal is brilliant!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And this fucking ginger.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck Brodus Clay. It's one thing to be an unpleasant shaped man dancing around in a track suit. But it's another thing to dance out of rhythm the entire time.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Of all the jobbers in all the land, Heath Slater? Ugh.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

new tracksuit and costume for funkasaurus, gotta love him
Regal FTW


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Can Regal do commentary on all Brodus Clay matches? I think I would cry tears of happiness.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Saw this match years ago in DSW. Kinda went the same way there too lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The entrance took longer than the match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT THE FUNK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Should I get him????? gets me everytime


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

RIP heath slater


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Naomi got dat donk doe


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone realize Funkasaurus does the same moves every match?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Regal needs to be on RAW full time, fuck nxt.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh man tonight is crazy


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

im i the only one that likes brodus because of those two chicks?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

So they can call a move "what the funk" but they can't call another one "FU?"


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Funkasaurus funking brilliant


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I just hope you all realize that Brodus Clay has more than likely smoked pot with Snoop Dogg


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This Clay character is getting more disturbing. Time to end it.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

and that was 3 minutes of why people dont take wrestling seriously


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Regal

"the things I could do with them"

he wants that swirl lovin'


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I pity the audience... they had to pay for this crap.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Regal should be full time announcer and full time WWE Champion. The show should never not be all about him.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"Watching him jiggle in the ring is like watching a walrus...g-give birth...."
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

getting long....this funka-sore-iss thing...he's gonna need to go vs Taker or something...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The Funkasaurus is the new Goldberg. He puts on the same match every week and never loses.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I called Brodus' mama, she doesn't know why she's getting so many calls...


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Next week Kane v Brodus Clay.

Kane standing outside the ring to a jobber entrance just shaking his head and laughing off the Brodus Gimmick.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Stop interrupting my adverts with this wrestling garbage.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It seems unfair that there should be wrestling shows on which Regal doesn't feature.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Johnny is winning clean Punk you have no idea what you got yourself into


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

federerthegreatest said:


> Next week Kane v Brodus Clay.
> 
> Kane standing outside the ring to a jobber entrance just shaking his head and laughing off the Brodus Gimmick.


:lmao


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

CoverD said:


> "Watching him jiggle in the ring is like watching a walrus...g-give birth...."
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


LOL fuck Cole bring in Regal as raw commentator


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Whoever Ace is texting shows up tonight.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> It seems unfair that there should be wrestling shows on which Regal doesn't feature.


A universe without William Regal is not a universe that I want to live in. 

Fuck this, I'm moving to Planet Funk.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fire Cole AND Lawler and just let Regal do Raw solo. This man is amazing.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder how long Funkasaurus will be in squash matches?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And you thought Micheal Cole was a pasty white.. I'm sure Johnny Ace is going to literally send your HD TV to pure white light like a star exploding.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What we need is Regal and Barret to do commentary. Possibly with Booker T.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Hey did you guys notice taht Regal took a few seconds to put over Brodus during that match... it shocked me casue Cole and King never do that.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

At least Slater got a kick in.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

undertaker return is imminent.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I miss JBL on commentary


----------



## bunnm09 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder when Brodus is going to have a dance off with the guy he stole that theme from...Ernest the cat miller


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

2 matches in 20 minutes? I'm guessing Punk/Ace isn't going to be amazing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And no Kofi in sight because of his partner Elroy. He needs his ass kicked.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't see R-Truth winning this.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You got this Little Jimmy


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

that brodus match shouldnt ha even taken place tonight especially that late in the show.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The two whores at the front of the entrance ramp screams over every wrestler that walks by them. They are clearly there to find somebody to fuck.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Regal/JBL > Cole/Lawler


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic1 said:


> I miss JBL on commentary


Me too.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Aw, that was a sad night.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Borias said:


> What we need is Regal and Barret to do commentary. Possibly with Booker T.


Don't forget Mark Henry.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol quite the reception for r truth


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn I miss remixes


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

TRUTH'S SHIRT!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

clay needs to battle is out with truth.

Little Jimmy t-shirt, i need it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> And no Kofi in sight because of his partner Elroy. He needs his ass kicked.


Well to be fair it's not like he was on Raw much before.

Damn that's a hideous shirt for Truth.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Little Jimmy says what?


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

That. Shirt. Is. Mine.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mister Excitement said:


> Me too.


JBL could show Cole how to be a proper heel commentator


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Little Jimmy shirt!? I need it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty dead pop for Truth. Shouldn't of turned him face.

That Lil Jimmy shirt is awesome for many, many reasons.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao Nobody cares about Brodus Clay.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

R-Truth is a bit strange? No way! Michael Cole totally knows his character.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Someone shut these fucking idiots up


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait for Troll vs. Troll at Wrestlemania.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shit load of commercials tonight it seems


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

brodus to end taker's streak


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I hate it when the camera gets close up to Miz's face, makes him even more annoying.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Lesnar is showing up on Raw tonight. Guarantee it. If it's a must watch according to Lauranitis then it must be Lesnar.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AHHHHHHH The troll faces


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Resident Evil 6, earliest game advertisment ever.

And im already sold


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

What;s the ME tonight?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The show sucks...the crowd is dead and doesn't care about any of the superstar beside Cena.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

screw you mcmahon said:


> Lesnar is showing up on Raw tonight. Guarantee it. If it's a must watch according to Lauranitis then it must be Lesnar.


??


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> The show sucks...the crowd is dead and doesn't care about any of the superstar beside Cena.


To be fair, do they have a reason to?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Safe House looks like a fucking awesome movie.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Can't wait for Troll vs. Troll at Wrestlemania.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Definitely didn't see that! Oh my gosh!:lmao:lmao


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Cole mentioned that only 2 people have won the Royal Rumble when entering at #1. One of those is Chris Benoit. I'm surprised they allowed this considering how anti anything Benoit related (especially his royal rumble win) has been since 2007


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

rocky145 said:


> ??


No evidence.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

If Brodus ends Takers streak, it would be a complete waste. Fuck that fatass.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this should be the final match of this shit feud.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> To be fair, do they have a reason to?


No and it's actually sad.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the royal wurmble folks,,


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

When did Truth get that tattoo on his ribs?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

OnTheMoney said:


> What;s the ME tonight?


"The Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim Raw General Manager" John Laurinaitis vs. CM Punk.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

For two guys with next to no in-ring chemistry, Truth and Miz sure have had a lot of matches.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OnTheMoney said:


> What;s the ME tonight?


john laurinaitis vs cm punk


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

jerichofan05 said:


> Cole mentioned that only 2 people have won the Royal Rumble when entering at #1. One of those is Chris Benoit. I'm surprised they allowed this considering how anti anything Benoit related (especially his royal rumble win) has been since 2007


he was referring to HBK and Mysterio, if you include that guy you mentioned it makes 3 look it up


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

end this match already....


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Well my TV is frozen in that pin.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Overtime tonight


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Mister Excitement said:


> "The Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim Raw General Manager" John Laurinaitis vs. CM Punk.


Ah, ok, thank you. I fell asleep at 7:30pm (eastern) and just woke up. Long day...


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

wagnike2 said:


> No evidence.


Of course Lesnar is not showing up tonight. I was just playing with you although it would be the biggest shock ever bar none if he showed up tonight.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol what


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol wtf


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was terrible.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz is #1


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz = Entrant #1. Yep, everybody called it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So they actually completely missed the end of that match, because they were putting over Johnny Ace. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



:lmao A broken back?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, what a fall from grace. WWE Champion to losing to R-Truth on RAW.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow miz is 1st entrant..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

miz winning the rumble...the odds just went up.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao MIZ


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

miz is number 1 i called it. Miz is going to last the longest in the rumble but not win


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

killacamt said:


> he was referring to HBK and Mysterio, if you include that guy you mentioned it makes 3 look it up


Rey Mysterio was #2.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember when the #1 entry was something to be proud of, something that was fought over.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

It's overused but in this case totally justified. The burial of the Miz is complete


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, please turn Truth back heel.

FUCK. More Ryder/Kane shit?


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, didn't think they'd actually have Miz enter 1st


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

its a conspiracy!


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

killacamt said:


> he was referring to HBK and Mysterio, if you include that guy you mentioned it makes 3 look it up


Mysterio entered at #2


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit, Miz went down fast. That said though, according to the by the numbers promo that I've seen 200 times he has the same chance at winning as the number 30 entrant!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I think its hilarious anyone would think Clay would beat Taker. You really think someone named Funkasaurus would beat him? Get real.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Extremely graphic. :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder why he needs the time off


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG A BROKEN BACK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryder has a broken back.:lol YEA OK.


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

Ryder broken back , so out for a long time ?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wagnike2 said:


> Can't see R-Truth winning this.


:krs


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Zack Ryder broken back?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Broken back (mountain) Lolwut?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

BROCKEN FRICKIN BACK


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Is Zach injured or something?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Zack Ryder is out! Woo Woo Woo...I couldn't be happier.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Miz isn't going to win RR anyway. It would have been more interesting if someone who had a shot was assigned the #1 spot.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Ryder got a push and then they let Kane destroy him

That may be the last time he's on TV again


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

If Miz wins at the rumble, it is a crime. The Royal Rumble winners up to and including the 2010 champion (excepting Vince) each have more talent in their little fingers than does Miz in his entire body. They're all infinitely better in the ring and on the mic than that glorified jobber


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

THEY ALLUDED TO BENOIT THERE


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

A broken back? If he doesn't come out in a wheelchair for the next 3 months then, I'll be upset.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Since Zack Ryder has a broken back, how long are they keeping him out of the ring?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A broken back??
They're going with a broken back??
Geez, so Ryder's gone til like after Mania?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

So is he gone for a number of months or does he turn up next week as if noting happened? :hmm:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

killacamt said:


> he was referring to HBK and Mysterio, if you include that guy you mentioned it makes 3 look it up


Mysterio was #2, HHH was #1.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Zack Ryder has a broken back? They must really want him off TV for a long time. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

a broken back? Jesus thats a burial beyond burials of an injury. Obviously if real he would be out a minimum 1-2 years.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Time for the dreaded replay, guise.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So are they going to do a Batman/Bane storyline between Ryder and Kane?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Broken back, eh? Would love to see Ryder come back with a vengeance against Cena for getting him involved in this shit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ryder out for 2 months...im not even sure why they needed to put him out. w/e


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

BROKEN FRICKIN BACK


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Broken back? That's 6 months at least if not more.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

a broken back!!! wow, overkill?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Ryder broke his back? Who care, Kurt Angle won a FREAKIN gold medal with a broken FREAKIN neck!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A Broken Back lol wat, does this mean no Ryder for 1 year or is he gonna cut promo's in a wheelchair


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ace ready to praise some satan


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Epic Robe for Ace.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Funkman = Butterbean?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess he's not wrestling tonight...


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

The fuck is he wearing?


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

BIG JOHNNY.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
What is he wearing???:lmao This is too awesome!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmmm broKen back?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Funk man has a face of anger.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Johnny Ace has his serious face on. IT'S A BIG DEAL FOLKS.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ryder shouldn't be worried, Orton's back from a herniated disc in just 4 weeks, Triple H broke his neck and was back in around a month or so, so he should be back pretty quick from a broken back.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT FLASK to win the Rumble match? :mark:


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

A FAX?! What is this, 1995?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

When will ADR be back? I was thinking he might interrupt the match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

killacamt said:


> he was referring to HBK and Mysterio, if you include that guy you mentioned it makes 3 look it up


Mysterio was #2 the year he won.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ryder to win the US Championship with a BROKEN FRIGGIN' BACK!*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ace is bringing back the ministry of darkness!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Look up "Liam Neeson Life's Too Short" on youtube.

You will not regret it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Obviously, they are taking Ryder at his peak in popularity, then taking him off tv and gonna bring him back with a huge hyped up comeback, which if it works will do Ryder some good.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why don't they just announce him as dead and save us all the trouble of pretending like he'll be back at all?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

This Ryder stuff is awful. We've seen Mick Foley thrown off the hell in a cell and get back to his feet and finish a match, yet they're treating this like some horrific tragedy? Fucking Mae Young took a powerbomb off the stage!!!! Stop treating the viewers like idiots please.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm calling Ryder vs Kane at WM 28 or at least the February ppv.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

laurinaitis got fired via fax lol


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ace is going to debut Ryback!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Bambii said:


> Ryder broken back , so out for a long time ?


after commercial they're going to report in that his ambulance exploded on the way to the hospital 

Good luck in his future endeavors


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

big johnny just got his phone bill


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why do people say, at 10 to the hour every week "theyre going overtime"?? You people do know the show is booked until 5 after 11, and hasnt ended past then since like...last year.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This dude texts 24/7, and when people need to talk to him, they fax his ass.

...WWE Logic.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder what that letter said.

"I'm sorry, John. Even though you are not a coward, you are also not the gm or EVP no more.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

hmmm, i wonder if the piece of paper he was given has something to do with him no longer being the referee in the cm punk/ziggler match and/or no longer being the gm or did they already answer that when i werent listening


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What are the chances that Ryder got written off tv because he got suspended?

Seems sort of strange, no?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE should of at least chose an injury that's more believable. I mean, fuck.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Be awesome if Cena attacks Ryder while in a back brace and/or wheelchair.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Broken back? Ryder to return and face best friend John Cena at Summerslam in four years.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

We all know his broken back isn't real, it;s all part of the storyline. Especially when it's too peculiar that he had rib injuries they were selling which we know isn't real. I really think it's part of the story line.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Impossible is nothing.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The first Ghostrider was one of the worst films ever made.

The sequel will be one of the best superhero films of all time. Mark my words.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like Johnny Ace got his future endeavored notice via fax. 

Sidenote-I fired someone today at work and wished them the best in their future endeavors.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> What are the chances that Ryder got written off tv because he got suspended?
> 
> Seems sort of strange, no?


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

No one has told The Big Show to stop wearing that stupid-ass beanie yet?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

those poor make a wish kids..when Cena turns heel...they will die knowing there hero's have failed them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER TO WIN THE RUMBLE WITH A BROKEN FREAKIN BACK.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Ryder out with a broken back, which in wrestling time means he will be back around Wrestlemania.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

This is going to be a ppv match someday, no way it happens anytime soon


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There's 5 minutes left on the show. This match ain't going down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at those bags under Punk's eyes. Dude hasn't been sleeping.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Sidenote-I fired someone today at work and wished them the best in their future endeavors.


:lmao Awesome!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Did Ace get future endeavored.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

NinjaAstronaut said:


> big johnny just got his phone bill


Fucking funniest post I've read here in a while haha.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Evilerk said:


> those poor make a wish kids..when Cena turns heel...they will die knowing there hero's have failed them.


:lmao


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

Love the top haha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCKING AWESOME SHIRT:lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Johnny!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DAT SHIRT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Awesome shirt.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

THAT T SHIRT, I NEED IT.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

nice shirt


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat shirt!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Johnny Ace sporting a Future Endeavored Shirt?!? :lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

ACE'S SHIRT LMAO


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome shirt.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg future endeavored shirt lmfao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was so hoping that he would come out to The Touch. lol.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

FUTURE ENDEAVORED T-SHIRT!!! LOL!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol marking over that shirt


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Evan Bourne future endeavored?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

i need that shirt


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What an awesome shirt.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ace is looking like he's in the best shape of his life. He will surely destroy Punk and put on another 5 star masterpiece.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

They gave him a futured endeavered t shirt so he wouldn't get the urge to take his shirt off.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cole just made me mark with all that jap talk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All Japan Pro Wrestling reference!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vince's music to hit...


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

who uses fax machines anymore?


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

FUTURE ENDEAVORED! :lmao Amazing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

dat t-shirt


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> This dude texts 24/7, and when people need to talk to him, they fax his ass.
> 
> ...WWE Logic.


Well you can't text official or legal documents. Faxes are still in use today.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

hey, didnt we have this situation play out during the summer of punk?


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

DAT SHIRT


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Future Endeavored T-Shirt. :lmao


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Board of Director, saying f.u. Johnny Ace.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

obviously Mick Foley is gonna be the new GM


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my days that is the GREATEST T-shirt ever.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i need that shirt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Steph gonna take over the night after the Rumble, so obvious.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Job evaluations??!! _Unmissable._


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

you are Terminated!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol HHH back in the spotlight


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Looks like Johnny Ace got his future endeavored notice via fax.
> 
> Sidenote-I fired someone today at work and wished them the best in their future endeavors.


Tell me you didn't.........I wish I was there


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao Can we have another walk-out?


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY

FUCKING

SHIT!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK YES HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I have an odd feeling Triple H is going to turn heel and feud with Punk going into Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

if you guys still think Big Johnny and CM Punk arent going to be screwing the fans on sunday, you're probably legally retarded. Im going to mark out like HELL when that happenes.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

fck HHH


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao Can we have another walk-out?


No way. They messed it up the first time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mister Excitement said:


> I have an odd feeling Triple H is going to turn heel and feud with Punk going into Wrestlemania.


Same here. But I'd prefer Jericho/Punk. The story is already there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i came to see punk get his ass kicked by laurinaitis, what is this shit.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY
> 
> FUCKING
> 
> ...


Didn't you get banned, JD?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Johnny Ace reminds me of my History teacher


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, called it...no match between Punk and Ace.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hah, Punk recovered from his botch...that's a true promo artist.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Tell me you didn't.........I wish I was there


Oh I did. I hope he sees Johnny Ace's shirt tonight (i don't know if he watches WWE).


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well that was boring...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at Otunga's shoes. Shiny as fuck.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Inherited from father in law. Fail Punk.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Otunga's got some Boss shoes on!


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweater bitch beatdown by Otunga. What?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

otunga in the main event, WOW.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

TRIPLE FUCKING H HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk looks like a zombie there.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kind of a lackluster finish. Poor Otunga.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Fuck Triple H


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Oh I did. I hope he sees Johnny Ace's shirt tonight (i don't know if he watches WWE).


I'm going to say it when I break up with my girlfriend


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!! MARK OUT!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good stuff. For a while I didn't think he was going to hit Ace.

Oh, nevermind. Ziggler ruined the good ending.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Laryngitis's blank expression when he was on Punk's shoulders :lmao.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you, Ziggler.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dem duffle bags under punks eyes holy shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler saying "Oh hey, remember me? I'm the title contender"


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I love how Ace just had this emotionless blank face as Punk had him on his shoulders. :lmao


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

ace took that gts like a champ


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This ending is overbooked.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk losing title at RR, rematch in EC match.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ahahahaha, Johnnys emotionless expression while he was on Punks shoulders was priceless


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Thaaaaaat sucked.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Johnny Ace showed ZERO emotion when he was put up for the anaconda vice.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lame ending.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

well that was a decent Raw imo


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn Punk needs to get some sleep!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Big Johnny's face while he was on Punks shoulders was HILARIOUS!:lmao:lmao
It's like he has NO facial expressions at all:lmao:lmao Dead face the whole time.

Raw wasn't as good as the last 2 weeks but still decent, not good enough for a send off show especially towards the rumble but it was ok.
Last weeks ending was better.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah Dolph is not winning at the rumble.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Johnny Ace didn't look like he gave a shit about getting the Go to Sleep.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

OnTheMoney said:


> Johnny Ace showed ZERO emotion when he was put up for the anaconda vice.


Wait, what?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

OnTheMoney said:


> Johnny Ace showed ZERO emotion when he was put up for the *anaconda vice*.


Ladies and Gentlemen. I have found Michael Cole.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Highly enjoyable show, slighty ruined by the terrible cheesy Ryder nonsense. At least the fucking goon will be off my TV for a while!
I mean it was a cool spot, they should just have left it at that, no need for the 10 minutes of dogshit that followed.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> This ending is overbooked.


on some classic Vince Russo shit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, Ace had a pretty blank face the whole time. I fucking love Ace. (Y)


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pretty decent raw nice to see jericho actually see some words lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why have they made Ziggler an after thought the entire feud?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG JOHNNY was the star of the show for the second straight week. This guy should win the rumble.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen. I have found Michael Cole.


:lmao I see what you did there.

That GTS was awesome.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Can I just say that as the two wrestlers arguably being my two favorite wrestlers of all-time, hearing Michael Cole name drop Steve Williams and Stan Hansen on the air was pretty surreal. Of course, he fucked up Hansen's name, but whatever.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

I kinda wanted them to wait for the Rumble before Punk gave Ace the GTS. I still liked the ending though.

The WWE Board of Directors are really strict all of a sudden. This is the 3rd man in charge they've had to "reevaluate" in less than 6 months.

BTW, does anyone else think Jericho may get involved in the title match Sunday? After tonight, he's definitely got something planned for the Rumble.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I liked everything about tonight's Raw except for the ending. Johnny Ace could have cared less about that GTS.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This was an okay Raw. Funk man stole the show tonight though.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Great RAW for the third straight week. You can already tell 2012 is going to be a very entertaining year.


Now if only they can get rid of Lawler.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Well we know Punk is winning on Sunday


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Great RAW, looking forward to the RR.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think they did a good job building the Rumble up this show. They really needed to due to their failure to build it up the last few weeks besides random flashbacks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Well we know Punk is winning on Sunday


Who was expecting Ziggler to win?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Can I just say that while getting squashed, Heath Slater still managed to entertain me more than Brodus Clay did.

"I slipped!!"


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Things im taking from tonight's raw: cena's heel turn is inevitable, triple h is gonna return to hog the spotlight once again.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Average Raw for me. No where near as excruciatingly painful as previous weeks, but that Kane match went on a little too long and Punk vs Ace thing reminds me too much of Austin vs McMahon. I'm excited for the Royal Rumble, but they probably could have done a better job building up the Raw portion of the Royal Rumble as I don't see the point of buying it from an average fan's point of view. MVP of the night is R Truth though. I gotta get that new shirt lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> I liked everything about tonight's Raw except for the ending. Johnny Ace could have cared less about that GTS.


why the fuck does everyone have to oversell a finisher....especially one called "GO TO SLEEP"...


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> Things im taking from tonight's raw: cena's heel turn is inevitable, triple h is gonna return to hog the spotlight once again.


The latter is far more probable.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So... Did anyone make the gif of Cena yet?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

You know, Im actually very excited for the Royal Rumble this year. 

The Rumble speaks for itself.

and the other 3 matches has me very interested to see what direction they are going in.

However, they will probably add some Divas crap.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> why the fuck does everyone have to oversell a finisher....especially one called "GO TO SLEEP"...


I think it would be nice to show some kind of reaction when you're about to take a knee to the face. He undersold the hell out of that GTS.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Jr has shown more expressions and he has bells palsy.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I have to say...very good job by WWE building the Rumble with that episode of Raw. Very solid show all around.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Pretty tame RAW tonight. This Cena/Kane thing must end this Sunday. It's starting to become a nuisance to deal with on Mondays. It's also has stopped the momentum Zack Ryder had built for months and has kind of wiped off the shine of his character. However, I did like the shot where Cena looked mad. Says what needs to be done against Kane this Sunday.

Loved the Punk/Ziggler/Ace interaction tonight. Punk was doing good tonight in the opener and ending as Ziggler let Punk know not to underestimate him. Punk will obviously win but kudos to WWE for at least making Ziggler somewhat of a viable threat to the title. Ace as the intruding boss was great as well and Punk/Ace brought the crowd back to life in the end.

Jericho was perfection tonight as well. He kept playing the silent card all the way until the end where "it'll be the end of the world as you know". That was all that needed to be said and done. I said Sheamus is definitely winning the Rumble but if not Sheamus, it'll be Jericho for sure.

All in all, pretty meh show.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ace's face when he was in the fireman's carry was classic, almost robotic lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Jericho was perfection tonight as well. He kept playing the silent card all the way until the end where "it'll be the end of the world as you know". That was all that needed to be said and done.


Agreed and then Jerry Lawler shit all over three weeks worth of build-up by saying "that's it?" instead of just letting it go to commercial with Jericho's words being the last thing people heard.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, by the way, Cena is turning heel still. They're giving Cena the Crow Sting storyline sort of where everyone shuns him and he leaves them alone until he is needed but the difference will be that Cena will turn.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WWE almost unbelievably managed to put together 2 solid RAWs in a row. RR should be entertaining.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> Agreed and then Jerry Lawler shit all over three weeks worth of build-up by saying "that's it?" instead of just letting it go to commercial with Jericho's words being the last thing people heard.


I'm sure the fans would of thought that regardless of Lawler saying it or not. Shit, I said it before Lawler did.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> rah rah rah i liked tonights show...
> 
> but it was meh


seriously, what in the blue hell?


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

Just finished watching RAW, and I thoroughly enjoyed it from top to bottom. Which is pretty amazing, considering I've not enjoyed an entire episode of RAW all the way through in YEARS! 

I don't have a single bad thing to say about it really. I suppose Ziggler's one up on Punk at the end of the show wasn't necessary, since he's "beaten" Punk 4 times now, which further cements the fact that we all know Punk will be going over and retaining his title in their match on Sunday. Which is totally cool with me, since I'm loving Punk as WWE Champion so far. 

I thought the "Zack Ryder breaking his back" stage spot by Kane was funny, I was laughing at it. I also like seeing SuperCena getting angrier and angrier as the weeks go by.... Could we see a possible heel turn? A month ago, I would've said "not a chance" - But now I am not that confident. I'd love to see it happen, for sure. 

Also, please get me more Regal on commentary! "His gyrating and shaking about makes him look like a walrus giving birth!" - Fucking GOLD!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, Lawler is garbage so his words really don't mean shit anyways. 

God, just make it Matthews/Cole on RAW and Stanford/Regal on Smackdown. It's not that fucking hard.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Second week in a row I enjoyed Raw. It was a great show and I'm looking forward to the Royal Rumble.

Loved the ending, although I would've preferred the show ended with Punk laying out Laurinaitus, and I would've liked a bit more expression out of Laurinaitus when he was on Punk's shoulders. His face made me laugh. :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Look at that face. Johnny calmly accepts the fate that awaits him, nothing can phase him as he has come to grips with his GTS destiny....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brilliant. He must have that same face when he's eating, firing people, taking a dump, watching a comedy show, etc.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He looks like a frightened turtle.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

will94 said:


> Look at that face. Johnny calmly accepts the fate that awaits him, nothing can phase him as he has come to grips with his GTS destiny....


If that was Cena you all would be like 'AWW WHY DONT U SHOW SOME EXPRESSION MAN U SUCK GO BACK TO MASS'..

..Admit it :nas


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

will94 said:


> Look at that face. Johnny calmly accepts the fate that awaits him, nothing can phase him as he has come to grips with his GTS destiny....


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

It's actually really creepy if you look at it long enough......There goes my sleep tonight


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I must say, the Rumble looks great. I always love the Rumble, regardless who wins it or is in it. Punk/Ziggler I can't wait for. I can't wait to see how Daniel Bryan squirms out of the cage and retains the title. Cena/Kane will be very interesting in terms of Cena's character development.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

will94 said:


> Look at that face. Johnny calmly accepts the fate that awaits him, nothing can phase him as he has come to grips with his GTS destiny....


He looks like a possum playing dead. 

"Maybe he won't hurt me if I don't move"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I actually really enjoyed this week's RAW. I liked the way it was all structured.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

will94 said:


> Look at that face. Johnny calmly accepts the fate that awaits him, nothing can phase him as he has come to grips with his GTS destiny....


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

hope its not true, but i heard regal wants to be given a world title. hope not


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

will94 said:


>


He is like - as the Executive VP of Talent Relations and Interim GM of Raw, I'm gonna get GTS'd! lol


Awesome Raw tonight too. 3 back to back Raws with no flaws. 2012 - Im lovin it!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

seriously that face is creeping me the fuck out

still lol at the no sell

Show was boring.
Ending was great.


----------



## HugsNotDrugs (Jun 1, 2011)

will94 said:


> Look at that face. Johnny calmly accepts the fate that awaits him, nothing can phase him as he has come to grips with his GTS destiny....


:lmao Mr. Excitement :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Avatar sized!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I want that Future Endeavored T-Shirt


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> I want that Future Endeavored T-Shirt


http://www.wweshop.com/item/john-laurinaitis-future-endeavored-t-shirt/Men/01-15206

then go get it...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Nice to see CM Punk and John Cena interact in a promo as it's been a while and it's always entertaining to hear them talk. They had a nice tag team match against Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger as well. Ziggler continues to gain pinfall victories on Punk and because of that, Punk should retain his title at the Royal Rumble because that is how wrestling is booked.

-Chris Jericho continues to troll the WWE universe and finally speaks a few lines. The world is coming to an end on Sunday. Hmm, will he win the Rumble match? 

-Kane vs Zack Ryder in a Falls Count Anywhere Match. This was such a slow paced match but I did liked the spot of Ryder taking the chokeslam sacrificial spot. This was the perfect time for Cena to "embrace the hate" and unlock his potential. Good segment.

-Sheamus defeats Jinder Mahal. Looks like Sheamus and Wade Barrett will feud for the time being until Randy Orton returns. Sheamus is on a hot streak right now. I don't remember the last time he lost (not counting the lame Christmas Battle Royale).

-Brodus Clay squashes Heath Slater. I'm trying to think of the next jobber Clay will squash next. Hmm, Yoshi Tatsu, Trent Barreta, Tyson Kidd, sorry I'm getting off topic.

-The Miz and R-Truth had another funny promo against each other. Truth is doing good in his current role. Looks like he's not rapping anymore either. With Truth getting the win over Miz, that means Miz is now the #1 entrant in the Rumble which also means he won't win it.

-I already knew that Punk won't get to wrestle the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and RAW Interim General Manager John Laurinitis. This is Vince McMahon/Austin all over again and that match will be saved for a future PPV. They are doing a great building up the heat for it though. When Punk had Laurintis set up for the GTS, I was hoping for Laurinitis to try to resist it but he took it like a man. Odd. Nice to see Ziggler come get the last laugh on Punk too. Again, he's not winning the Title but it should be a good match.

This was a decent RAW though as it had proper build up for the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

At the Royal Rumble it will be the "end of the (best) in the world as you know it (him)"


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I was at the show and enjoyed it very much. I re-watched it on TV and have to say it gave no justice to how loud it was there. Oddly enough, my seats were closer than I expected- could see everything perfectly. I could even feel the heat from Kane's ring fire. 8*D But yes... I think seeing this show live was great. Was it a perfect show? naw... but it was good enough for me.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Not a bad show... not anything stunning but enough to build up for Royal Rumble.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This Raw wasn't spectacular by any stretch of the imagination but you know what? I really enjoyed it and the reason for that is because there was a storyline/purpose behind almost every segment that happened. It may not have been some incredible fantastical storyline but there was build and there were consequences to be had. It's as simple as that tbh and makes me want to stay tuned, even if it's something as simple as sitting through Miz/Truth to see who would end up as number 1 in the Rumble. In that regard, I was impressed with Raw again this week. We actually have storylines to watch across the board instead of just the main event.

Speaking of which, we got some nice developments last night. Ziggler is a complete afterthought really as this thing is all about Punk/Ace. I'd even go so far as to say that it's becoming all about Ace himself. I have no problem with that as Punk is getting the opportunity to shine in a situation that he works best in and Ace is just flat out awesome to watch lol. I love that guy. I'm interested in the match, well, more so the outcome of the match lol, at the Rumble. 

Cena's heel turn seems inevitable at this stage to me. He's embracing the hate more and more every week. Eve blamed him for what happened to Ryder and we got an ANGRY FACE which I marked for. By the time Rock gets here Cena is going to be one pissed off mother fucker lol. At least I hope he will. The only negative about the whole thing I guess is that Ryder's momentum has taken a knock. He's the sacrificial lamb for Cena and his impending heeldom but I can accept that. The greater good and all. 

Jericho finally spoke. Can you say ominous? Lol. He's now my pick to win the Rumble. What he does after that I really don't know. Vs. Punk seems likely given the video package highlighting his title wins over the years and the fact that Punk will be champion after Sunday most likely. I guess we'll find out next Monday.

So yeah, I thought this was an alright show and once again was pretty darn watchable. I'm finally excited for the Rumble on Sunday and I'm pumped for HHH returning next week. :mark: :mark: Time to play the game, peeps.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Raw wasn't anything special tonight but it was quite solid. Ace\Punk feud has been fun and actually way more depth and entertainment than Dolph\Punk. It's pretty unfortunate that Dolph has been a total afterthought in his first major feud for the WWE Championship but I don't really think Dolph is quite ready to take that next dramatic step right now so I'm not really complaining. I do think Dolph\Punk will find out a way to have a very solid match on Royal Rumble despite there being a lack of story to it. I'm never going to complain when it means somebody as awesome as John Lauranatis getting more tv time. HHH returning next week is cool and all (I guess) but if he fires John than he can go fuck himself. Raw is so much more entertaining with John Lauranatis compared to when HHH was running things always getting into pointless arguments and not entertaining me one bit. If anything, I'm hoping HHH just wishes John the best and finally removes the 'interim' label off him and makes him fulltime GM. He deserves it but I don't think it's going to happen...it's pretty obvious HHH is going to return with his standard lame sarcastic babyface personality and not solve anything like usual.

William Regal also getting more tv time as well is totally awesome and him working with Brodus Clay actually makes that god awful dancing gimmick a little less god awful. They have done everything correctly so far with this Jericho angle and I can't really predict anything that's going to happen other than he's my favorite to win the Royal Rumble. I think it's still up in the air on which direction Jericho is actually taking and that's why I think they have succeeded thus far. I'm looking foward to this Royal Rumble PPV more than any PPV in the last five or six months.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

First Raw I've watched all the way through without skipping anything for years, really excited about the Royal Rumble match and the PPV in general.
The build up to Cena Kane has been good and tonight was excellent although I'm not sure about taking Ryder off tv, he had a ton of momentum a couple of weeks ago and it's a shame they've wasted it. 
The tag match to open the show was good as was the Cena Punk promo and the main event segment was interesting, Johnny's face when he was up for the GTS was hilarious. Looking forward to seeing what happens next week.
Regal on commentary was gold as he always is
Overall solid build up to the PPV, think after tonight Jericho is winning it which I have no problem with as he actually has a storyline going into it


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Triple H trending on twitter and he wasn't even there. Rest of roster = buried.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Triple H trending on twitter and he wasn't even there. Rest of roster = buried.


LMFAO.

Cena is becoming the cornered hero who becomes consumed by hatred and darkness very well at this stage, and I agree, the last two weeks of Raw have been notably superior than the last three months or so preceding them because there have been actual storylines and dramatic moments of character development. Hallelujah!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jericho made the Rumble a must-watch just by saying a few words. That's talent.

I was going to watch the Rumble in the weekend since I have exams but clearly I have to watch on Monday morning now.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Really liked this weeks Raw.

Punk/Ace storyline is indeed very much like Austin/Vince and it's getting some great build up. I really dig Punk being the one who's going against the higher power as he deserves this main event spot for sure. I was a fan of Punk in his indy days so seeing him in the main angle and as the top face of the company still makes me mark out and still seems kind of surreal, same goes for Bryan.

The Cena/Kane feud is nothing special, but I like the whole storyline with Cena ebracing the hate and they are really doing a great job making people interesting and coming up with interesting stuff and storylines.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

For the first time in a *long* time, I can honestly say that I love the direction the WWE are going in with a ton of characters. Punk, Ziggler, Jericho, Cena, Kane, Ryder, Ace, Miz, Truth. Everyone is doing a great job right now, and I'm finally hyped for the Rumble.

Why can't the road to Wrestlemania be a year long journey? :batista3


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Was anyone else confused about Ryder's "injury?" Broken back, really? Think of the possibilities now. In terms of kayfabe, this completely rules him out of the Rumble, it rules him out of action for ages. What, will he be in a wheelchair on Raw for a year now? Stupid unless they are going somewhere with this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> *First Raw I've watched all the way through without skipping anything for years*, really excited about the Royal Rumble match and the PPV in general.
> The build up to Cena Kane has been good and tonight was excellent although I'm not sure about taking Ryder off tv, he had a ton of momentum a couple of weeks ago and it's a shame they've wasted it.
> The tag match to open the show was good as was the Cena Punk promo and the main event segment was interesting, Johnny's face when he was up for the GTS was hilarious. Looking forward to seeing what happens next week.
> Regal on commentary was gold as he always is
> Overall solid build up to the PPV, think after tonight Jericho is winning it which I have no problem with as he actually has a storyline going into it


Think that has anything to do with the fact there was NO Divas' match on the show? :hmm:

Agree with the rest of this post to very good Raw, good build for the PPV and great job at developing their storylines (its so weird to actually see the WWE developing more than one storyline on a show for once). Very exctied for the Royal Rumble this sunday!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wasn't a fan of the ending of Raw, personally. I mean, I liked that Ziggler once again got the better of Punk, which further establishes him as a legit threat, but this letter from Triple H business that took all the gusto out of Laurinaitis' character is stupid. Johnny was doing great off the top of the show, totally getting the better of Cena and Punk. By the end, it was back to "Punk, let's try and be friends. Shake my hand." Wasn't necessary, and even in passing mention, Triple H is starting to fuck things up (obviously his name was just used for storyline purposes but it was enough...). They've spent more time with Punk and Ace than with Punk/Ziggler, yet that's the match on Sunday. I'm also still wondering what is supposed to come of this feud between Ace and Punk? I don't want to see a match between them. In fact, I don't know of anyone who really wants to see Ace get his just desserts. See, this is another problem with this feud. Why exactly does Punk hate Laurinaitis? Because he's in charge? That means he's specifically targeting Ace. With Austin and McMahon, you had something special. Vince wanted to run his business, and Austin was out there just doing what he wanted. In December 1997, Austin was told to defend the IC title against Rock. Austin, being the rebel, said no, and McMahon stripped him of the title. See? McMahon did something to Austin, while Austin was in the midst of being himself. Hence, people wanted to see McMahon at some point get a beat down. In this Punk/Ace angle, it doesn't work. Ace has never screwed Punk over. In fact, Punk is the one who has been acting like the heel. He's constantly mocked, ridiculed, antagonized, threatened and disrespected Ace. What has Ace done? The first time he's ever even gotten ANGRY was last week. Other than that, its been "Punk, you've got me all wrong, I'm trying to do the best for this show." So why is Punk acting like the heel, but we're supposed to hate Ace when he hasn't done anything?

Think of it like this. A teacher has an unruly student. Said student sets the teacher's car on fire, shits on his desk, disrupts the class, swears at him, and generally been a nuisance. The student constantly says the teacher is boring, he's pathetic, he's a product of 'the system' and he can't stand him, and that he knows the teacher hates his guts (deservedly so, considering what he's done) because of what the rebellious student stands for. And yet throughout the whole year, the teacher is constantly calm, tries to do his job and even tries to make peace with the student. In this situation, you empathize with the teacher. Replace 'teacher' with Laurinaitis and 'student' with Punk. Same situation, yet we're asked to feel the opposite way. Doesn't make much sense.

Again, I'm also not sure what this is leading up to. This is one of the biggest Raw feuds. Are these two supposedly going to fight on PPV? I don't want to see that match. What is Laurinaitis exactly keeping Punk from doing? Punk says he wants things to be fun again. Is he just antagonizing Ace to recreate Austin/McMahon, a story from the Fed's most successful period, to try and bring about all these changes, which are basically recreating the Attitude Era exactly? Technically, if anyone was in charge, wouldn't Punk hate them just for that? You know, Punk has never actually explained how he intends to make things fun again, or WHAT he intends to change. What are all these big plans? Is his plan to bring about another Attitude era? The kids in the audience don't know what Attitude is, they're too young. The casual fans are the same way, and don't care one way or another. Its us hardcore fans who want to see Attitude again and yet even we know any revolution will never truly recreate the era. Punk's REAL beef is with the writers and bookers, not Laurinaitis. He's just an authority figure we've been told to hate because he's 'in charge'. 

And lastly, one of the dynamics that made people love Austin so much was that the odds were overwhelmingly against him. He was against the owner of the company, his entourage, the authorities, and later on, the owner's stable of superstars. And who was on Austin's side? No one, except the occasional ally. Austin was largely an army of one. How are the odds against Punk? Until last week, they weren't. Ace ALWAYS said he'd be fair. And this week, after Ace said he'd deliberately screw Punk over (because, gee, Punk's being a jerk?), it turns out that Triple H, everyone's favorite COO, chimes in to be on Punk's side, stating that if Ace is impartial, he's canned. And Punk is almost hiding behind that (when he said "your letter states that if you screw me over, you're history! I can't wait until Triple H takes a page out of Vince's book and says you're fired!"). Uh, wasn't it like 4 months ago that Punk and Triple H were about ready to kill each other because Punk was antagonizing Hunter? And now Punk, the anti-authority figure, who hates Ace, the authority figure on Raw, is siding and hiding behind the orders of another authority figure, Triple H? 

Were this Austin/McMahon, Austin would be going into the Rumble with a clear deficit and somehow come out on top, and his attitude would be "fuck the odds." Over the Edge 1998 is a prime example:
















This is how you do it.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

This is the 5/6'th Raw in a row I've really enjoyed and probably the 1'st time in a long time I've enjoyed a "go home" show, I remember through out 2011 they would seem to gain strong momentum but then the "go home" show comes around and that episode was usally preety dire/boring but this team around WWE Creative have been excellent like they have been since the Raw after TLC.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Unrelated to Raw really, but I do like how on Wikipedia it lists JTG as the current WWE Champion haha.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Was anyone else confused about Ryder's "injury?" Broken back, really? Think of the possibilities now. In terms of kayfabe, this completely rules him out of the Rumble, it rules him out of action for ages. What, will he be in a wheelchair on Raw for a year now? Stupid unless they are going somewhere with this.


Or Ryder actually hurt his back at a house show and is actually going to be out for months. There are degrees of "broken back."


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Wasn't a fan of the ending of Raw, personally. I mean, I liked that Ziggler once again got the better of Punk, which further establishes him as a legit threat, but this letter from Triple H business that took all the gusto out of Laurinaitis' character is stupid. Johnny was doing great off the top of the show, totally getting the better of Cena and Punk. By the end, it was back to "Punk, let's try and be friends. Shake my hand." Wasn't necessary, and even in passing mention, Triple H is starting to fuck things up (obviously his name was just used for storyline purposes but it was enough...). They've spent more time with Punk and Ace than with Punk/Ziggler, yet that's the match on Sunday. I'm also still wondering what is supposed to come of this feud between Ace and Punk? I don't want to see a match between them. In fact, I don't know of anyone who really wants to see Ace get his just desserts. See, this is another problem with this feud. Why exactly does Punk hate Laurinaitis? Because he's in charge? That means he's specifically targeting Ace. With Austin and McMahon, you had something special. Vince wanted to run his business, and Austin was out there just doing what he wanted. In December 1997, Austin was told to defend the IC title against Rock. Austin, being the rebel, said no, and McMahon stripped him of the title. See? McMahon did something to Austin, while Austin was in the midst of being himself. Hence, people wanted to see McMahon at some point get a beat down. In this Punk/Ace angle, it doesn't work. Ace has never screwed Punk over. In fact, Punk is the one who has been acting like the heel. He's constantly mocked, ridiculed, antagonized, threatened and disrespected Ace. What has Ace done? The first time he's ever even gotten ANGRY was last week. Other than that, its been "Punk, you've got me all wrong, I'm trying to do the best for this show." So why is Punk acting like the heel, but we're supposed to hate Ace when he hasn't done anything?
> 
> Think of it like this. A teacher has an unruly student. Said student sets the teacher's car on fire, shits on his desk, disrupts the class, swears at him, and generally been a nuisance. The student constantly says the teacher is boring, he's pathetic, he's a product of 'the system' and he can't stand him, and that he knows the teacher hates his guts (deservedly so, considering what he's done) because of what the rebellious student stands for. And yet throughout the whole year, the teacher is constantly calm, tries to do his job and even tries to make peace with the student. In this situation, you empathize with the teacher. Replace 'teacher' with Laurinaitis and 'student' with Punk. Same situation, yet we're asked to feel the opposite way. Doesn't make much sense.
> 
> ...


Interesting points. Imagine the heel heat Laurinatis would get if he stripped Punk of the title


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Interesting points. Imagine the heel heat Laurinatis would get if he stripped Punk of the title


Oh man, people would be throwing shit at him in the ring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I enjoyed Raw for what it was worth, and I am glad Jericho spoke, those few words painted a huge picture for the RR. And HHH is announced for next week. So we are gonna have a very nice aftermath from the RR to look forward to. I am pretty pumped for the RR results and next weeks RAW. 

Oh, and can Miz do it? LOL


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

No divas match really improved the quality of RAW imo.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Pretty good episode. Loved the In-Ring action this week we got so much of it 



Cycloneon said:


>


:lmao Someone hasn't eaten their Fruity Pebbles this morning


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

I so fucking loved this Raw. 
Cena/Kane/Ryder Storyline is still interesting. Hope they dont kill it at the rumble
No divas match
Punk and Big Johnny = win


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> This Raw wasn't spectacular by any stretch of the imagination but you know what? I really enjoyed it and the reason for that is because there was a storyline/purpose behind almost every segment that happened. It may not have been some incredible fantastical storyline but there was build and there were consequences to be had. It's as simple as that tbh and makes me want to stay tuned, even if it's something as simple as sitting through Miz/Truth to see who would end up as number 1 in the Rumble. In that regard, I was impressed with Raw again this week. We actually have storylines to watch across the board instead of just the main event.
> 
> Speaking of which, we got some nice developments last night. Ziggler is a complete afterthought really as this thing is all about Punk/Ace. I'd even go so far as to say that it's becoming all about Ace himself. I have no problem with that as Punk is getting the opportunity to shine in a situation that he works best in and Ace is just flat out awesome to watch lol. I love that guy. I'm interested in the match, well, more so the outcome of the match lol, at the Rumble.
> 
> ...


so much for not watching because "WWE AND TICKETMASTER MADE ME [email protected][email protected]#!!#$12422111!111!1" right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Absolutely loved Raw last night.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

My thoughts on RAW I posted here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/598471-i-enjoyed-raw.html 

As If I posted my thoughts again I would just be essentially repeating myself. However, I will add that the Chris Jericho segment was pretty good, not just for him finally speaking, but the video package of himself was great and I think Jericho is now my pick to win The Royal Rumble.

In comparison to last weeks RAW, this one was terrible, as I gave last weeks RAW a 9/10 as opposed to this weeks 4/10.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Great RAW. Don't think I can fault anything on the show, to be honest.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome RAW. It really helps to just chill out and get a snack and watch it instea of coming on here. Some people on here really should try and chill out and watch RAW instead of bitching the whole show.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Multiple Storylines = Multiple Good RAW's = Me very excited for RR


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> so much for not watching because "WWE AND TICKETMASTER MADE ME [email protected][email protected]#!!#$12422111!111!1" right?


Why do you care so much?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Trips turning heel and keeping Ace as GM. Then feuds with Punk going into Mania plz. Then Jericho/Taker and have like Sheamus/Bryan or Orton/Bryan for the WHC with one of them winning the Rumble. Maybe even through in all three of them and/or add Barrett.

If Sheamus/Bryan happens at least they won't be cut off the card for fucking Lawler/Cole and that pig Snooki. :hb


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally came to watch the 1/23/12 RAW:

- Punk's feud with Mr. Laurinaitis, General Manager of who gives a flying f*ck is being made stronger every week until it explodes at the Rumble (i hope)

- Jeritroll, anyone else saw that sign?  

- Kane vs Ryder, was it really necessary to have him destroy Ryder that easy?

- Sheamus vs Jinder *also nobody cares* Mahal, when will this stupid feud end? The move that Sheamus put on him was great, don't know what it was, but he landed with is full weight on Jinder, i bet that knocked the wind out of him.

- R-Truth is always hilarious on the mic (since he is back even better).

- Funkasaurus time! I love the gimmick, but c'mon, give this guy a REAL match already, maybe that will happen at the Rumble.

- R-Truth vs Miz, during this match i noticed that the WWE has it own youtube channel, never knew that, so i went to their channel, most of their video's are set so it can only be watched in the USA. 

- Punk vs Laurinaitis, well, outcome was pretty much as expected, him weaseling out of the match and Punk getting a surprise beating, and than Punk put Laurinaitus him to sleep. But Ziggler suddenly showing up was not a good way to end the show. Should have let Punk enjoy him putting "Mr. Exitement" to sleep.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Finally came to watch the 1/23/12 RAW:
> 
> - Punk's feud with Mr. Laurinaitis, General Manager of who gives a flying f*ck is being made stronger every week until it explodes at the Rumble (i hope)
> 
> ...


Jerritroll? 

No.

Proof?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Proof: 8*D


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

^Haha awesome. That just a massive LOL. I hope he saw that.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Just watched RAW. Good show I thought. Cena/Ryder/Kane storyline still is interesting, Y2J spoke, somebody call my momma, Johnny Ace and CM Punk still interests me. So yeah good RAW, got me looking forward to RR.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That was a huge pop Jericho got when he spoke, too.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ More like an "About friggin' time you spoke" Pop.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Why do you care so much?


hey youre the one who posted about your discontent towards the WWE on a *public forum*...forgive me for calling you out after you tossed a tantrum stating that amounted to nothing more than a cry for attention and stomping your feet. You get the attention, and now you dont want it anymore. Nice goin' bro.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

just watched Raw now, i agree with whoever said it's best to watch it away from this site first as you lose the crushing negativity after every segment and can just enjoy the show!

One thing i did miss out on was learning if the crowd were 'dead' or 'hot', they looked alright to me, what was the consensus??


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Raw was really good again just like last week! Punk/laurentis segments were gold, Cena/kane segments were really good too, Dolph and vicky coming along really well, the whole show was really good! WWE is picking up again !


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> hey youre the one who posted about your discontent towards the WWE on a *public forum*...forgive me for calling you out after you tossed a tantrum stating that amounted to nothing more than a cry for attention and stomping your feet. You get the attention, and now you dont want it anymore. Nice goin' bro.


I don't want attention from you or anybody else. I don't even know you lol. I was pissed off and I ranted about it. That was it. Just like with everything else, I got over it and watched Raw the next day. But hey, you called me out over the internet. Well done, right?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Once again Raw was decent at best.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Just finally saw the Ryder/Kane/Cena/Eve segment with Ryder getting injured, and good god what was Cena thinking? I haven't seen a wrestler act that bad in a long time, it was just embarrassing. Eve was shit too. And it just went on and on and on, absolutely brutal stuff. Commentary was off most of the night as well, just not in sync with each other at all.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Quasi Juice said:


> Just finally saw the Ryder/Kane/Cena/Eve segment with Ryder getting injured, and good god what was Cena thinking? I haven't seen a wrestler act that bad in a long time, it was just embarrassing. Eve was shit too. And it just went on and on and on, absolutely brutal stuff. Commentary was off most of the night as well, just not in sync with each other at all.


...and you'll have to sit through it again if you watch Smackdown. :kane


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> just watched Raw now, i agree with whoever said it's best to watch it away from this site first as you lose the crushing negativity after every segment and can just enjoy the show!
> 
> One thing i did miss out on was learning if the crowd were 'dead' or 'hot', they looked alright to me, what was the consensus??


The cheers/boos were crazy loud when I went to the show. Defintley not dead though I will say watching it on TV sounds at lot less loud.


----------

